# CLOMID CHICKS "THE OLDIES" PART 5 ..



## Suzie

Happy Chatting  


xx


----------



## b3ndy

Part 5 already   ...blimey too much ' Golden Oldie '   going on here me thinks!


S
xx


----------



## scratch

we gas bag to much. Typical women!!


----------



## flowerpot

Sal - do you know the Marriott Worsley Park Hotel and Country Club hotel at all?    just found a good deal for one night with breakfast for dh's b.day weekend which i could get as his pressie and we'd only have to pay extra for the evening meal.  not sure if its near anything tho. i only know worsley where the bridgewater pub is and a lovely chinese restaurant!


----------



## scratch

it is just off the motorwy juntion. You know where the big black and white church is in worsley. It is a lovely hotel but not much round there to do apart from eat and drink. Oh and the TC


----------



## flowerpot

that will do us!  it would be only one night and neil might have a round of golf or there is a pool etc. so its quite near where the church is then because that chinese is gorgeous. as long as we can get out and into a pub or restaurant because these hotels often have too posh a restaurant!


----------



## scratch

There is a pub across the roundabout the John Gilbert that serves nice food that is facing the church and the hotel is just up the road from the roundabout. Or you could stroll down to the Bluebell or the novotel but the john gilbert is about the nicest


----------



## flowerpot

Ta chuck thats a great help.  if its stagerring distance even better


----------



## b3ndy

Right - that's me done - so I'm offski girls.

will try and get on later - but if not have a good night!



 


S
xx


----------



## scratch

a pleasure to be of assistance

B3ndy       see you later chuck and take it easy


----------



## flowerpot

see ya B3ndy, catch ya later 

Thanks Sal. oooh decisions decisions!


----------



## scratch

I soooo want to go home. DH is poorly and you know what men are like. He has been up all night and I am knackered and with that and the chaos this morning and dd's hair I feel like I have been here about 2 weeks roll on tomorrow thank crunchie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies - I AM BACK!!!!

PCT was OK - told them to use the smallest speculum   as I have a small foo foo !!!!! and it was fine...no pain, no bleeding   I have to phone later today to see how I get on AND might have to go back Monday  

Any gossip?

Whats wrong with DH Sal?

Anyone know when suzie's b'day is Its soon I think.....


----------



## flowerpot

Glad it went ok Sarah - so will you get results later?

what time you finishing sal?


----------



## scratch

sarah   Glad it went ok you and your small foo foo !! we call them touchies in our house 

dh has got gastric flu and he is really poorly but he wont take anything and has insisted on going in work, SO i have told him if he isnt at home by the time me and dd get in from school I am coming to get him or else!! 

I am off now chicks. Going to get some nice things for dh and more bread for dd. if I dont get back on have a fab evening chicks 

sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

aww bless im!  have a good night hun xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal , Hope DH is better soon   'touchies'   

Flower - Yep should get results later today....feel really positive today     about the whole IF thing...which is good!!!!!  
when is ur DH's b'day?


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah!  Stay positive 

Just got something i need to do, back shortly x


----------



## sarahstewart

Arghhhh my car has been in the garage since Tuesday and I have just had a call to say they have found something else wrong with it and it won't be ready until next week!!!  

Actually it's Dh's car...but he has been using mine as he drives to Bristol every day and I have been getting lifts in!!!!  Its horrible not having wheels!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

oh no what a bummer.  can't you get a courtesy car - is it through your insurance?

heard anything from the hospital yet?


----------



## sarahstewart

nah can't get a courtesy car as I take it to a cheapy garage in town....serves me right  

Just heard back from clinic....need to re-do my PCT on Monday!!!!!  Think I had it done a little early in my cycle....CD16 today don't usually ov until CD18 - 20..........


----------



## flowerpot

oh no 

so are they testing his sperm with your ovulation cm then?  have you got to have BMS on sunday night?  at least it gives you a good idea of your ovulation date and you know its not been yet!


----------



## flowerpot

I'll have to switch off soon girls so will see you tomorrow - FRIDAY   xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Yeh that's right hun.....Have a good evening....HOORAY for FRIDAY's!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 

ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!!!

how are we all?

Had AF aches after nookie again so am sure she is on her way. ah well xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning !!!!   HOORAY for Fridays.......think about it girls...if we didn't go to work we wouldn't have FRIDAY's to look forward to      

I have NOTHING planned this weekend except loads of BMS!!!!! Now DH has better sperm we can BMS as much as we want  

I will be  walking likeJohn Wayne on Monday morning    

What has anyone else got planned this weekend


----------



## flowerpot

He's a lucky boy !!!!!  

I'm off to our local after work with dh for a few  then home for tea and bed.  tomorrow dh at the match so if I've not got AF pains I'm gonna catch up on housework and make some soups etc for the freezer.  No plans for sunday yet, again depends how AF goes.  I fancy a nice lazy one or out for a walk or something!  xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

My head is so far up my backside this morning I dont know if I am coming or going. DH is really poorly I have just phoned for the emergency gp to come out and see him. Getting a little worried now about him. But had to come in work as I have a faculty meeting. But as soon as that is over I am out of here

Flower  Sounds like my kind of weekend. I will be playing nursey!!

Sarah    At least let dh out of bed to eat!!

B3ndy  You got anything planned hun?

Binty    Enjoy yourself today it is FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Awww poor dh, has he got flu or something Sal?


----------



## scratch

there is alot of Ecoli going round near us and withus eating out last week I am abit concerned. But we ate the same and i am ok. But I want it checked anyway. It is probably gastric flu. but I can honestly say I have never seen him this poorly


----------



## flowerpot

yeah best to get it checked, is he being sick/diarrhoea?


----------



## scratch

yeah both ends and he is really achey and can just about move. He was sweating that much in bed the covers were soaking but he was freezing cold. I have just tried to make him comfy but i am running out of ideas


----------



## flowerpot

is the doc coming out to him this morning?


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - Poor DH....let us know what the doc says.....hope he gets better soon and its nothing serious


----------



## scratch

yeah doc is coming at 11.55 so my dad is going over to let him in and check on dh. he cant even keep water down if you know what i mean. poor chick


----------



## binty

Morning,

Sal.. your poor dh sounds awful hope the dr gives him something to sort him out.
Sarah.. going round to dh's mums to babysitting tonight for his youngest neice she's so sweet   then if his mum & dad are back early enough we'll head off to the pub for a couple of 
B3ndy.. how are you hun
Flower.. hope AF stays away for you this weekend

Well not much to report except v.busy at work but only 3 weeks till I go away for a weekend then only 1 more week until     and lots of 

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

I hope the GP can offer something to help Sal, keep us posted 

hiya Binty, where you off to for the weekend in 3 weeks then?


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - keep us posted won't you?

Binty - is it Phuket you are off too    I am counting down to hols too...its 4 weeks tomorrow  

I wonder how Kerry got on at the hospital Wednesday?

Flower - you busy today?

Looks like B3ndy is!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry was gonna try and get on dh's laptop i think, hopefully she is too busy having a great time this week. was her dh off work too?

Yeah busy Sarah but got friday feeling where i can't be bothered. keep working for half an hour then popping onto here.  i'm thinking about xmas pressies for dh now!


----------



## scratch

I not at the minute but have a meeting at 12 boohoo

47 days until egypt (31 working)

13 days until hastings

and cant wait

i think Kerrys dh was off too. So probably upto no good!!!


----------



## binty

Off to Belgium for the weekend on Friday 3rd - it's a black tie do which FIL club arranges every year.  The Phuket on Monday 13th really can't wait for this one as I so miss the sun


----------



## scratch

snap. I am hoping the lovely hot egyptian sun sorts out  my dry spotty scabby grey skin


----------



## flowerpot

I MISS THE SUN!  

just got my first xmas pressie!  Dh loves Ranulph Feiness the explorer and the audio CD that I've had my eye on for him to listen to in the car has been reduced to a tenner on WHsmith so i've ordered it and got it delivered to my mum and dads.


----------



## scratch

I only have about 4 pressies left to get. I have my wrapping paper ready and all my cards. i will wrap all the pressies beginning next month then that is it for me.

Just phoned dh he is awake but doesnt sound good. Dad is on his way over to let the doc in.


----------



## flowerpot

let us know when you hear anything sal x


----------



## scratch

I am off for my meeting now. Could really do without it. then I am going straight home t o look after dh. if I dont get back on have a smashing weekend ladies

i will try and update you all on dh later

thanks for listening chicks

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks

sorry - been a bit busy AGAIN - that's the thing with this particular shift -  ....still i'm back on a later one next week so hoorah - back to lie ins! (how sleep obsessed am I?)

Sal - your poor dh - sounds horrible...you might be best putting him in mini isolation for a bit incase it's catching.

Binty - happy babysitting for tonight.....your hols sounds fab btw...and just before Xmas - perfect

Sarah - sorry I missed you yesterday and glad that everything went ok'ish...just a bummer you have to go back for another one....still - sounds like you're going to get plenty of practice this weekend!!  

Flower - looks like you've got a nice weekend ahead of you. Any other signs of the old witch arriving?

Well - I went to see my friend y'day afternoon - after yet another text. The bubba is GORGEOUS...made me feel SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO broody! Didn't stay too long but glad i went 
not up to much this weekend....more painting in bathroom and then working Sunday  ...but then got Mon and Tues off (hosp appt on Mon)


----------



## flowerpot

I think the PMT is kicking in now, late !  Either that or its just all these idiots here doing my bonce in!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye Sal - I am hoping the sun sorts out my terrible skin too   hope DH is OK  

Flower - count to 10 hunny  

B3ndy - HELLO!!!!! Have you got your NHS hospital appointment?  

Binty - ohhh weekend away sounds fab too


----------



## flowerpot

bye sal, hope dh is ok 

Sarah - 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10  Ahhhhh

B3ndy, glad the visit went ok chuck, its definitely better once its out the way because you dont have it hanging over you and I'm sure your friend really appreciated it.   Whats your appt on Monday then?  No signs of AF just had AF aches after nookie again last night, looking at the voting room though it seems popular to have aches after having an "O" during the 2ww so its not a bad sign as such.


----------



## b3ndy

See ya Sal - hope your dh gets better soon chick!! 

Ooooh - I hope it is a    sign for you Flower....and remember it's home time soon - and you can go sup a   or two.....I'm going to be running out of her at one!! 

Sarah/Flower - we've asked to be referred back to the NHS to speak to consultant about getting name on NHS IVF list but coz I refused to see the NHS consultant I was originally referred to (remember he turned out to be my first private consultant too - and all the grief I had with him over my lap) it's taken AGES to get an appt (and thanks to that dozy woman iin my Gp's surgery not sending my referral letter off)


----------



## flowerpot

ah right yes I remember now B3ndy.  Best of luck, hope the appt goes well 
wish i was out of here at one!  Sneeking off at 3 as boss is away today  gonna nip home and put my contact lenses in as i've got my glasses on and stick a pair of jeans on for the pub!


----------



## b3ndy

oooh - that sounds like a good way to finish off the week Flower....dh is 'working from home' today so God knows what state the house will be in when I get back


----------



## sarahstewart

Ohhh sounds lovely Flower   have a FAB evening!!!!

B3ndy - maybe DH will have prepared dinner for you  

Well done BTW for last night you are a braver girl than me


----------



## flowerpot

Thank you, we wont see much of the evening.  we usually get to our local about 5pm and stagger home about 8 just as the evening people are coming out.  its good earlier though because all the locals who we know all go from work so you see lots of friendly faces

good luck B3ndy with the house when you get back!  are you off out tonight?


----------



## b3ndy

No - night in for me tonight - I've got to get my parents to the airport for 7am - they're going to visit rellys in Ireland for 10 days...so much for the lie in.

Sarah - I wasn't feeling very brave when i walked in the door and the first thing she did was hand me the baby for a cuddle....she fell asleep on me straightaway and my 'broody beacon' started working overtime.... ....but I held it together...and then of course there's my best mate who's due in 3 weeks to look forward to....and the work colleague around the same time, and the Uni friend due end of November....I wonder sometimes whether I did something really bad to deserve all of this.


----------



## flowerpot

you didnt do anything bad to deserve it all. like my dh said to me, our baby is just being gift wrapped ready for us because its so very special.  its just hard when everyone around us seems to get theirs so very easily.  At some point in the (near I hope) future all us oldies can meet up and push our prams down the road together xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

something to give us a 

A fireman came home from work one day and told his wife, "You know, we have a wonderful system at the fire station:

BELL 1 rings and we all put on our jackets,
BELL 2 rings and we all slide down the pole,
BELL 3 rings and we're on the fire truck ready to go.

"From now on when I say BELL 1, I want you to strip naked. When say BELL 
2, I want you to jump in bed. And when I say BELL 3, we are going to make 
love  all night."

The next night he came home from work and yelled, "BELL 1!"
The wife promptly took all her clothes off.

When he STRONGLY yelled "BELL 2!"
The wife jumped into bed.

When he yelled "BELL 3!"
They began making love.

After a few minutes the wife yelled "BELL 4!"
"What the hell is BELL 4?" asked the husband?  

"ROLL OUT MORE HOSE," she replied, "YOU'RE NOWHERE NEAR THE FIRE."


----------



## b3ndy

....very good!!!


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## flowerpot

thought you were going at one?


----------



## flowerpot

Feel really sick all of a sudden, like i'm gonna throw up. hope it doesnt spoil my  tonight


----------



## binty

at rolling out more hose


----------



## b3ndy

I did chick - am logged on at home now.

God - that sounds wierd - feeling sick so suddenly - it's not your cyst playing up is it? oh hon - hope you're ok.


----------



## flowerpot

pinched it off another site, made me chuckle!

No sign of AF but i feel sick and got that heavy feeling and gone very tired.  at least she has done me the favour of hanging on for the weekend so i can drug up and get in bed.  Already bought my magazines ready!  dont think its the cyst B3ndy, I'd have agonising cramps before anything else unless its playing tricks

B3ndy - hope you can catch up with some sleep after the airport drop off and  for your appt on monday - are you on line after it?

Binty - enjoy your weekend, not long now till your break, that will keep you going 

Sal - hope dh is alright chuck, if you're not happy with what the GP has said and are still concerned get him to A&E  

Kerry - hope you have had a marvellous week off and hope that you have been having too much fun to get on dh's laptop 

Sarah - have a good weekend my lovely  for the PCT on Monday. are you going in the morning?

off soon thank goodness, take care golden oldies XXXXX


----------



## b3ndy

thanks chick - will try to log on after appt - it's at 2pm - so depends how long we're there and how long it takes to get home (as it's a bit of a trek away)

have a top weekend

and the rest of you chicks 

Gotta go - battery about to go on laptop.

Sarah - enjoy your   weekend! 
Sal - hope there's not too much sick nursing going on 
Binty - happy babysitting for tonight 
and flower - hope the witch stays away hon!!  )

take care all

lol     

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart

everyone have a fab weekend....

B3ndy - let us know how you get on.

Flower -  the witch doesn't show


----------



## sarahstewart

part of my post is missing....

Binty Have a good one and Sal hope DH gets better like Flower says get him to A & E if you are worried  

PCT is Monday Morning so be on about lunch time ish I should think


----------



## KerryB

Late for me....sorry not logged on this week. Its gone so quickly and all we've done is decorate! And we're still not finshed! Been nice to spend so much time with DH though..He's out ata sportsmans dinner tonight so beenfor dinner with my folks and my sister (her bf is out with DH).

Appt on weds was pretty pointless....follow up really.  Bloods were prety normal, cholesterol was on the high side so thats something else I have to get under control as well as my blood pressure...all to do with weight I suppose. Had a bad eating week...been that busy we haven't really been paying attention to food. I will definitely be getting on the diet wagon next week, and the energy train..back in the gym for sure.

Missed you all lots and lots..

Sal...Hope DH is better.

Flower..hope the witch stays away hun.

B3ndy...hope you first week back at work has been ok.

Sarah...sorry to hear you have to repeat your PCT...hope your weekend of BMS is good 

Binty...hope you've not been working to hard Hun and that DH is getting sorted with work.

Sorry if I've missed anyone...and for any spelling mistakes....had a couple of wines!!

Back properly on Monday....yikes DBB to contend with..had a few phonecalls this week as they couldn't figure a few things out..hopeless!

K
xxx


----------



## Suzie

well ladies ( esp sarah  ) you said to let you know if i had any placement news so i am 



Olive(Suzie) said:


> I have news! Sw bought a profile for us to look at  and we will find out on wed afternoon if the child is to move in with us on wed eve!!!!!!!!!
> There is a good chance she will be coming to us so trying to get everything in order, dh and i both in agreeement about taking the placement
> 
> I will tell you more on wed when i hear !
> 
> thanks for the messages , just want wed to be here !
> 
> love
> suzie xx


hope you have all had good weekends?

love
suzie xx


----------



## tracyb

Hi girls, I am back from my hols and we had a fantastic time    I have had a quick read back over the last week or so...

Sal, I hope DH is ok now.  Great news about having your weddng dress made, I bet it will look fantastic!

Kerry, I hope you enjoyed your week off and I am pleased that the refloxology is going well.

B3ndy, Sorry to hear you AF was bad this month and a week of earlies!!  At least your new shift will be loads better.  Well done you going round to see your friend's new baby, somethimes the thought of it can be worse, if you know what I mean!

Flower, glad DH is settling in ok in his new job, have you booked a b&b for your birthday yet?

Sarah, good luck for your 2nd PCT test and for your appt on Tuesday, it is all happening!!

Binty, I hope you have a brilliant time in Phuket, we went there for our Honeymoon 6 years ago and we loved it.  We stayed in Patong.

Suzie, fingers crossed for your placement on Wednesday, please keep us posted.

I will try to catch up with you all during the week but I will be really busy at work this week.

Love Tracy x


----------



## scratch

Morning


Oooooo suzie sounds promising.By this time next week you will be as stressed as me lol

How are we all today?

Dh is much better and being arsey as usual. I dont know what is wrong wirth him at the minute all we seem to do is argue.  And I really cant be bothered at the moment. Since the weight loss he has been a reall pain but enouigh of that.

You local ladies when are we going to meet up for a little drinkie and a proper chat??

Kerry  Smashing to have you back hun. 

Sal xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 

SUZIE - wooooo-hooooo!!    HOW EXCITING!!!  I am so happy for you   Keep us posted

Kerry - glad you have had a good, if not busy, week hun.  I hate it when we have pointless appointments  

Sal - hows dh?  

Sarah/B3ndy hope your appts go well today  

Tracy, welcome back glad you had a lovely holiday  

Binty, morning chuck, hows you?  

No AF yet, I'm one day late.  Not got AF pains as such but got aches and heaviness down there.  The witch will be playing me up   and will come bang in the middle of being in work you watch


----------



## flowerpot

Sal, glad dh is better.  does he seem to be being like that quite a lot hun (arsey I mean)?  We should sort a date out, didnt Witchie say she was gonna join us too?


----------



## scratch

yeah witchie and janie. As we are all local lasses. 

And yes he is arsey all the time. But to be honest I am so sick of being accused of all sorts of things that now I am staring to think that maybe I shold go out with the girls more and then at least I am having the fun that i am accused of having. Does that make sense. I have been out with my mates once in 5 years!!!


----------



## flowerpot

does he think you are upto something?


----------



## scratch

all the time!!! And i wouldnt mind but I am always with either dd or my mum and dad. He is always working. But now I figure I am going to start having my life again. I am getting the grief for it already I might as well start having the fun


----------



## flowerpot

He sounds very insecure at the moment. is he still doing the long hours, because I thought you told him that had to stop?


----------



## scratch

when do they ever listen to us And he has always been insecure but now after the weight loss he is 10 times worse. I really cant cope with it anymore even my mum agrees with me. I am more or less a single parent already


----------



## KerryB

Morning...

Not   to be back at work at all! Got so much to do, don't think anything got done last week at all! Typical!

Sal...sorry DH is being   Can't you sit him down and have a proper chat and ask him to tell you what he thinks your up to? He is very insecure isn't he.

Flower...sorry   is messing you about hun. Hope your ok apart form that.

Tracy...glad you had a good time hun. Welcome back  

Suze....great news about the placement hun. Any more details?

Sarah, B3ndy, Witchie.....hope you all ok, missed you all lots and lots

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Welcome back Kerry!  Missed you   Still on knicker watch, i hate it!

Sal, like Kerry says, have you tried having a proper sit down serious conversation with him


----------



## scratch

Good to have you back Kerry  Take it easy hun and dont stress about work.

I have tried talking to him but he just wont listen. It doesnt matter what I say to him he is always on a downer. He is very pessamistic and he thinks that I am going to run off with the first bloke who comes along. but before I tyhink he thought no one would want to go out with a fat bird!!


----------



## flowerpot

god, you hear about it all the time don't you where women lose loads of weight and suddenly their dh think they aren't going to want them anymore. but he has to realise that you have lost the weight for both of you so that you are doing everything to get you pregnant.  If you want to try and get advice from people in the same situation it might be worth posting on the relationships board, you never know hun someone might have experienced something similar and can advise you.  We're here for you if you want to sound off. I wish I could help more  xxx


----------



## KerryB

Aw Sal...aren't men funny. Flowers right, post on relationships and see if Mandy can help. All I can think is for you two to talk.

xx


----------



## scratch

thanks girlies what would I do without you lot to listen to me. I am sorry all I seem to do lately is moan about dh. which I am araid tells me something


----------



## flowerpot

you dont have to apologise, we all go through difficult times and we are happy to help x


----------



## Suzie

morning ladies

Sal - I have lost weight this year and i wouldnt say my dh is insecure but he has become a lot more concerned about where i am etc! I think you said it all when you said they dont think anyone would want a fat bird! I have started to go out most fridays with my work mates as need to do something for myself if that makes sense? and he now says every friday to me where you going. what time you gonna be back etc!  It got really annoying so i told him he can ask away but i now refuse to answer and just say see ya later etc!  might sound harsh but it has worked and he has stopped asking loads. 

Maybe you need to start going out a bit more and let him know you do have things to do and he will have to grow up a bit about it all. I bet he goes out etc? 

sorry that prob sounds really harsh. its not meant to be just that i was trying to say i know how it feels hun  

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Suzie, that sounds like a good idea and Sal its good for you to hear someone elses similar situation hun, men eh!   xxx


----------



## scratch

thanks suzie

I have made the first step at getting a social life!!


----------



## Suzie

good stuff 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I can't get anything done, I hate knicker watch.  If i'm not in tomorrow you know AF has arrived x


----------



## scratch

I cant be bothered either. I have managed to break outlook so been fiddling with that for the last hour


----------



## flowerpot

oh crumbs!
when do you go away again? i keep forgetting


----------



## scratch

Next thursday but everything is up in the air at the mo. I have harvest festival this thursday and I am looking forward to hearing dd sing


----------



## flowerpot

awww Harvest Festival that brings back memories from school   does she have to take some food in like we always used to?


----------



## scratch

yeah. It goes to the wood street mission now. DD goes to the same school I went to and we had to nominate an oap. The old lady I nominated still got a parcel up until last year!! so she did ok I rekon she got her harvest parcel for about 25 years


----------



## KerryB

ARRGGHHHHH!!!  So busy! Can't be bothered!


----------



## scratch

Not good Kerry for a first day back.

Right you lot before the it man comes to sort this pile of poo out when are we going to meet up?


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry the first day back is horrible!

Did we say before or after xmas?


----------



## scratch

I think we should have an informal meet just us local lasses before xmas then the full meet up of the oldies after xmas. Sarah and B3ndy have an unfair advantage on us!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies!!

Sal -   we do have an unfair advantage don't we!!!!  Think its only me, B3ndy and Binty down south you lot have NO excuse NOT to meet up!!!!!  But promise me you won't start a golden oldie up north thread!!!!  

Flower -  af won't arrive.   

Suzie - WOO HOO !!!! That's amazing hun!!!!!  Bet you can't wait until Wednesday!!!!!

Kerry - welcome back hun - missed you loads

B3ndy/Binty - Hiya both , B3ndy hope today goes OK  

Tracy - Hey goo to see you back....when is your HSG hun?

Well I am awaiting a call from clinic to see of this test worked....  I started getting EWCM yesterday so hopefully has....if not I am back down for my lap cons tomorrow so could have another one then.  

DH has gone all crazy on me and is doing the gillian mckeith diet!!!!  honestly he is juicing carrots and cucumbers the lot!!!!  SO I have no excuse NOT to be healthy!!!! He is cooking dinner tonight...not sure its gonna be very yummy but I will give it a go!!!  

Catch you all later.

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

at the diet sarah!!   for your results later.

I've just got very strong AF pains, went to the loo, nothing.  I HATE HER the witch.  gonna take one of my milder PK's in a min and then when she comes take my strong one.  at least i only have till 4


----------



## scratch

Aww Flower The witch can be so cruel

Sarah  Omg at the diet. I cant wait to hear what he cooks up for you tonight

Kerry  You still got your head up your bum??

I am off to collect dd from school. I will be back in a bit

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I'm up for locals meet before Xmas. A sat afternoon would be good, or after work at a push but would mean a quick meet as I wouldn't want to be home too late. Up to you guys.

Sarah...missed you too honey. Hope test results are good.


----------



## flowerpot

she still hasnt arrived. i hate it when it messes about


----------



## sarahstewart

Just had a call from the clinic they are not happy with the results (lots of dead sperm  ) as I am in Bristol tomorrow can we do another test to get another result......omg what does it mean if it is a mucus problem   

Flower -    

Sal - sorry just read back sorry DH is being a wally


----------



## flowerpot

Oh sarah I wonder what it means.  At the end of the day though you have been pregnant before so the sperm had to survive in the mucus this is what I don't get?  And your dh SA has been much better?


----------



## KerryB

How   hun. I'm not sure about that.


----------



## flowerpot

Isn't life just crap, why can't something nice happen to one of us.  its not asking a lot


----------



## flowerpot

lets hope B3ndy has some better news for us x


----------



## flowerpot

Somebody else with a BFP after clomid 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70607.msg953980#new


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, I really don't know much about PCT, but they must be able to do something to help.  It is better to know about these things and get them treated.  At least you have your appointment tomorrow so should hopefully get some answers then.

I have phoned the hosp again today and I am on the list for next Thursday but I have to wait until Monday to find out how many other people phone up this week and they will let me know if they can fit me in.  This is the 4th time I have phoned and I really hope they can fit me in as was hoping to ttc from my next cycle.

I am trying to keep calm about it all and my reading has helped me keep calm.

Flower, I hope the witch stays away    

Kerry, your dinner sounds interesting, I have the Gillian McKeith book and if you follow everything she says, you can't eat any normal foods.  I tried to follow some of her advice, not sure about juicing veg though!!

Anyway I had better get back to work.....

Love Tracy x


----------



## KerryB

Flower...still not one of use though  

Tracy....Sarah's DH is on Gillian McKeith hun, not me! I would rather eat Ghandi's flipflop than do her diet! Infatc it would probably taste better than her recipes!   Hope you get sorted for your HSG, what a pain you keep having to ring.


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, you're right 

Tracy what a faff!


----------



## KerryB

Have to stay   though...wish I could go home.


----------



## flowerpot

the first day is always horrible. have you finished your decorating?

off to do knicker watch...


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry - I agree nOT looking forward to tea AT ALL!!!  

I am sure everything will be fine....feeling positive....just glad things are moving forward.....

I was talking to a friend yesterday about things (she has 2 kids) and she did not know what fertile mucus was   How bizarre  

Gotta go DH picking me up from work as he wants to go to the farm shop for nice organic veggies  

Flower - heres hoping the witch stays away and fingerscrossed B3ndy has good news


----------



## flowerpot

thats the way hun stay positive!!!!  your friend probably never had to worry about cm, i think its only when you have IF you even think about stuff like that!  and like you say, at least things are happening, and hopefully they can send you in the right direction xxx


----------



## scratch

Kerry  You made my chuckle with the Ghandi's flip flop comment. I will never look at Dr Gillian the same again!! I tried that Quinoa stuff she recommends. Tastes of nothing and the textures is yuk yuk yuk reminded me of twill bird seed


----------



## flowerpot

ewwwwww!

off soon girlies, big hugs   to all of you, i think we need it.

no AF still but if i'm not here tomorrow you know why. lots of love xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Some of my friends give me   looks when I talk about some stuff, like they have no idea. I guess your right unless you hvae to know these things, you won't!

Sarah... I'm sure tea will be fine hun  

Sal...twill??  

Flower...have a nice night hun


----------



## scratch

Kerry  Twill is the stuff you feed budgies!!!


----------



## KerryB

I know, just made me laugh! Your right is it like birdseed....soggy birdseed!


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 

how are we today?  Sal, feeling any happier 

Still no AF, I'm now 2 days late but still having AF pains.  Even put an ST on last night, took my milder PK's, put the stronger ones next to bed and hwb.  couldnt believe it this morning when still no AF.  They are quite strong now tho so just off to the loo to see if arrived.  the evil cow is playing tricks on me getting small hopes into my head!!!!  xxx


----------



## scratch

Flower  It aint over yet hun. and yes I feel much more positive this morning. I gave dh an ultimatum. He either sorts his head out and controls his suspicious mind or he can sling his hook and me and dd will be just fine.

Sarah  Poor you having to have another PCT. how was the super healthy dinner?? Did you sneak off to the chippy??

B3ndy  I have completely forgotten what I was going to say to you

Kerry    Hope your not to busy today hun

Binty    hiya chickadee dont work to hard

sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

glad you feel better Sal and good for you. I think thats probably what he needed hun.

B3ndy, saw a quick mention on the diet thread about your appt.  how did it go?


----------



## scratch

I have just had a quick nosey at that too B3ndy  You must fill us in.

Flower any sign yet hun?


----------



## scratch

Right Oldies I am going to organise us.  How do you all fancy Est Est Est at The Trafford Centre for our little social gathering Let me know some dates and I can arrnge a table for us all


----------



## flowerpot

just been to the loo and still nothing.  somebody please keep me level headed because i'm starting to let the excited feelings in and I know I am in for a HUGE disappointment!


----------



## flowerpot

Sounds good to me.  Whats best Saturday afternoon or after work?  we could do with contacting Janie and Witchie too


----------



## scratch

Already asked them chick. And flower step away from the loo!! Just take a deep breath and try and stay calm. 

god I sound like my mum!!!  But you know what I mean


----------



## scratch

Oh and either is ok for me


----------



## flowerpot

thanks hun.
I've just updated my 2ww diary and today is CD34.  I've been bang on 32 days for all the time I've been on clomid (since jan 05) apart from 3 months.  Two months at 33 days (these were the months i took my clomid late) and once at 34 days last year so I guess going off longest ever cycle i'm not late, although late for my "normal" one.  I also reckon that maybe the cyst/endo could delay things


----------



## scratch

I hate this time so much. oUr bodies can be so cruel


----------



## flowerpot

I know. god i could cry.  people are so kind and are sending me p/m's because they have read my diary.  ARRRRGHHHHH


----------



## scratch

Send the witch round to me I could give her a right old kicking it would vent some of my stress!!!


----------



## flowerpot

yes please!! I will


----------



## scratch

oooo I love a good scrap burn some calories while I am at it


----------



## flowerpot

keep it up Sal, Your taking my mind of it all !!!!


----------



## scratch

you have thrown me off course now. I cant think of anything remotely funny to entertain you. Ooooh apart from it was football training at dd's school yesterday and one of my mates her son does it. Well the teacher I could og eaten him he was drop dead gorgous. So me and Karen our thiunking that maybe football could be a good way to tone up!!


----------



## flowerpot

I can see you know hun in all the gear running around!  sounds like a good alternative to cycling


----------



## scratch

definately. Oooo all that mud and his lovely legs and bum


----------



## flowerpot

Where is everyone?!


----------



## scratch

Looks like it is just me and you at the minute. good job really as I seem to be perving !


----------



## flowerpot

Never!!! 
I've got loads of work to do but i can't keep my mind on anything.  Just been onto amazon and bought another xmas pressie for dh.  he loves forrest gump and they had the DVD + soundtrack for 8.99 so getting it delivered to my mum and dads.  Just a wrap up for him.


----------



## scratch

I might buy myself the ultimate dirty dancing sound track. Takes me back to my youth. I watched it on sunday night. ooo I could eat patrick swayze

See I am at it again


----------



## flowerpot

oh i was gonna watch it but forgot!!!  I've got it on video from way back but we only have a DVD player now!  Amazon has got some really good offers on at the moment might be worth a nosey


----------



## scratch

i have it on video too. Luckily we still have a video player as loads of dd's stuff is on video. I should really get it on dvd it is my fave film


----------



## flowerpot

treat yourself chuck.  we have a video player in the garage that i wont let dh throw away as our wedding reception is on a video!!


----------



## flowerpot

KERRY - B3NDY - BINTY - SARAH !!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

I am going off line for a bit while they try and fix this pile of poo

Flower  stay positive hun


----------



## flowerpot

ok sweetie, speak in a bit, i'll try and do some work!

xxxx


----------



## noodles

Hi Girls - just wanted to pop in to say hello to all the old birds!

I have been missing from cyber space for a while now........buried under a pile of dirty nappies and a mountain of sick covered washing - but hey what a fantastic place to be!  mother hood is wonderfull  and I have been blessed with a little angel sent from heaven - hubby and I joke that the reason we had to 'wait' so long is that 'god' had to look very hard to find such a special spirit to send to us.

Glad to see you are all still getting through the hard times with the same humour that help me through it all - if I could wave a magic wand and give you all the bubs that you are striving for I would. but I cant, all I can offer is that you should never give up and also that when it finally does happen all the stress and pain you have felt over the years just disappears and you cant even really remember it....well you can but it doesn't hurt anymore!!!

So stay strong and happy - and make the most of each and every day...as each day that passes just gets you closer to where you are going.

Take care,  Noodles


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies,

Sorry been extremely busy and still not finished...bloody DBB left another pile of work on my desk last night and I even came in early today to get started! Still catching up on last week!

Flower....hope that horrid   stays away!

Sal...glad you feeling more   today chick.

Noodles....Lovely to "see" you hun. Glad everything is going well with you and your lovely daughter. Keep up posted.

Went to class last night, Body Max, was quite good. Am going tomorrow to Diva as well. Will try and be good.

Meet up...to be honest I would prefer a Sat afternoon as we'll have more time and its not a rush after work. I'm free Nov 4th, Nov 11th, Dec 9th, Dec 16th. I can do after work most night, but as I said would be a rush. I'm happy to do it though if it means we can all make it.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww hello Noodles!!! How are you?    I can't believe your little one is 7 months already!  I often think about you, I remember good old Metformin bringing you your dream.  Keep in touch 
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

kerry


----------



## noodles

will probally be around more now............we decided to start trying again!!!!!!!!! may seem greedy but I don't care! I waited so long before that I think I should try now while  my bits and pieces are maybe doing the right thing...I'm not getting any younger either  

Amber-Lily may  be 6 before it happens again but its worth a go......less stress this time round! going to do egg donation after our next baby(if we get lucky again) as I feel we were so blessed and it could have easily been us sat on a long waiting list - so we both want to give something back.

take care, Noodles


----------



## KerryB

Excellent news Noodles,   hun.

Flower... ...any sign??


----------



## flowerpot

thats great news Noodles - you back on the Metformin?

Just been to loo, got some "stuff" on wiping looks like she is coming.  Going to take my PK's now ready   Dont know why i thought this month would be any different


----------



## b3ndy

hey chicks

sorry i haven't been on before now - y'day was manic and then i had my first real lie in this am so wanted to make the most of it!!

Flower - aw hun I'm feel soooooooooo excited for you - i know you're trying not to get carried away but the signs are looking good. did you def cover the 'right' days this month? Hang in there chick!

Kerry - welcome back chick - missed you! you sound like you had a good break away from work - its just a bummer that you had to come back to all that work and DBB!! Howz the Xencial going still?

Sal - sorry to hear you and dh are going through a bit of a tough patch - does he work well with ultimatums? he obviously is aware of all he could lose if he doesn't get his act together. sending you lots of  

Binty - the hols sound amazing - it'll be nice and hot there this time of year too. How are the studies going?

Sarah - hon - what can I say - don't worry too much about your pct results - remember not many docs believe them to be too reliable a sign of fertility these days ....I hope they have better news for you today at your appt. You'll find out the date for your lap today too won't you?

Well - update on my appt - I was dreading going - thought it would be waste of time - following our last NHS experience - but blimey - it couldn't have been more diff. Even though we didn't get to see the consultant himself the subfertility nurse we saw was soooooo thorough - she even went through dh's sperm sample results which NO ONE til now has (which was actually a bit worrying - he apparantly produces A LOT of wrigglers but also has quite a high amount with defects - so in the grand scheme of things as a percentage it's considered a 'normal' sample BUT he can do more to improve - she recommended some vits called 'Forceval' - as long as they have zinc and copper and trace elements that's good and will help with defects...and she says if they're sleepy (ie probs with motility) to drink more water as it 'wakes them up'......noone's EVER told us that before)
So he's got to give another sample, i've got to go for day 5 bloods (to see if I need to go on met again   - not too happy at the prospect of that) and I had a dildo cam scan whilst there - she saw a 9mm folly - so looks like I'll ov prob at weekend (around cd17/1 much later than the pee sticks were telling me previously!! 
Then we go back in 4-6 weeks to see consultant and he'll decide whether we go for IUI or straight to IVF (which she said is a possibility coz I have endo) and the waiting list for that is apparantly 6-9 MONTHS!! 

Sorry if this goes on forever and a bit rambling but I'm soooo   that things seem to be moving once again...and for once it's not coz we're going privately.

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

blimey B3ndy - what a thorough appt and the WL for IVF is much better than ours up here!!  do you feel happy about it all, bit of a mixture really?

I've just posted hun that i'm spotting so AF probably coming


----------



## b3ndy

poo - sorry hon - missed your post - don't give up - remember spotting can be a sign of other things - don't give up until the wicked witch starts singing!! 
As for the appt and how I feel - yeah i'm happy that things seem to be moving but I'm still hanging on to hope that I can still do things naturally (as you'll see from my rambling 2ww diary!!)


----------



## flowerpot

I think it will be hun, with the AF pains as well. Taken my strong PK now so i've given up.  Glad you feel ok about things.  I'll be off all pills in a month, will be having my last month of clomid starting tomorrow x


----------



## b3ndy

how d'you feel about that?    or   ...in terms of being off the drugs for a bit?


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  What a brill outcome on the appt.  If finally looks like things are coming together for us "lot"

Kerry  11th Nov is god for me. A Sat afternoon ladies lunch sounds good to me. 

Ladies check your diaries

Flower  Awww hun sorry the witch looks like she is due to land. My offer still stands I could come and kick her ass!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - bit mixed really.  because then i'm in limbo until IVF unless I can try again on the Met.  Nothing else for us till the IVF then.  I'll be glad to get off them though, was gonna not bother with this last month but thought I might as well then I've done what was recommended


----------



## b3ndy

What about IUI Flower - has your doc talked to you about that at all? Your tubes are ok aren't they and your dh's wrigglers ok? 
just seen on the diet thread - has   really reared her ugly head - the cowbag -  I'll join you in few    for her Sal!

Aw - I want to live near you guys now and join you on the 11th... 

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...sounds like a great appt hun, finally getting somewhere. Let me know about those vits for DH, would be interested in getting them for my dh. Good that the list is so short too.

Flower...sorry hun   She's such a   witch!

Sal...got your pc fixed?


----------



## flowerpot

should be ok for 11th will just check with dh as its his birthdy on the 17th, not sure if we have plans but should be ok

she hasnt come full flow yet hon, but it always starts like this.

I could cry, in fact i think i will.   

IUI not mentioned, not sure why.  Kerry is the WL the same anyway?   maybe its because of endo B3ndy and my eggs might not be that good because of it?


----------



## flowerpot

started crying and i cant stop now.  look like a right lemon with blotchy face.  i'm just about holding it together unless anyone speaks to me.  gonna tell my boss i'm going home when he comes in


----------



## scratch

Flower      dont cry chick your stronger than the fat old ugly witch.Get yourself home and snuggle down and take it easy. I know it wont make any difference but we are all here if you need us  

Kerry   nope it is still knackered the it guy(quite cute) has gone for some more memory to try and sort it out 


Hiya B3ndy


----------



## KerryB

Right let provisionally say the 11th then. Need to contact Witchie and Janie too.

flower...don't   honey   . Cons said WL is coming down, so you never know we might get lucky. Hope we get called together! 

Sal...get you with your cute IT guy


----------



## flowerpot

i'm so glad i've got you girls, how can anyone else possibly understand


----------



## b3ndy

Aw flower don't







...wish I could come up there and give you a big







....horrid horrid old  ...I wish there was something I could do to make it all go away hon. Think you're right to go home though - last place you want to be right now at work. What time is your boss due in? (as for IUI - why don't you look into it - they're not going to rule it out for me - even if I do have endo....and your fsh is good)
Remember - us 'golden oldies' are ALWAYS here for you hon!!

Kerry - the vits are called Forceval and apparantly you can get them in any pharmacy. 

Sal -







to you!! You sound like you're on 'heat' Sal


----------



## scratch

Hey B3ndy less of the "on heat" I have to occuoy my time some how!!!

Just heard from Janie and 11th Nov is ok. Just waiting on Witchie now then I can book it. Getting excited now

Oh and the it guy might be cute but he cant fix the bloody thing!!!


----------



## flowerpot

thanks hun.  boss is here but with a patient so should speak to him in about half an hour.  gonna try and get some soup down me as PK's are kicking in and making me spaced out and I should eat before driving.  i just wanna be at home and have a big hug off dh

i think i'm gonna ask for another lap or prostap to stop my AF's for 6 months, give me a break from the pain


----------



## scratch

I can honestly say having abreak from the whole TTC crap has helped me in more way s than one. For one I have my libido back(bet you hadnt noticed) and I definately feel more like the old me. Sometimes a break is all that you need to recharge yourself

Take it easy Flower and make sure you eat something


----------



## b3ndy

Good idea Flower - specially whist you're waiting on the IVF list - otherwise it's going to wear you out.

Sal - didn't mean the 'on heat' bit in a rude way hon - it's just what with your dishy footy man and gorgeous tech man you sounded quite   ...your dh better watch out!!


----------



## scratch

I know you were only kidding chick. It is along time since I actually looked at another man in that way. usually I am more interested in flip flops!! but I figured stuff it if I want to look I can just dont touch


----------



## KerryB

Hmmm....men or flip flops....men or flip flops


----------



## scratch

flip flops every time


----------



## b3ndy

far safer too if you have a dh who likes to 'flip' a lot too!!

Right - enough of my drivel - must go do some painting chicks - be back in an hour or so.

Flower - if you've gone home before I get back on  and make sure you get that lovely big







from your dh when he gets in.

TTFN chicks

S
xx


----------



## scratch

have fun B3ndy

flower take care


----------



## flowerpot

Ta girls xx
will say bye before i go.  PK's slowly kicking in, could do with taking another one but need to get the drive home done first


----------



## KerryB

Just off for lunch, if your go in the next hour hun I hope you feel better


----------



## flowerpot

I'm off home now so will see you tomorrow girls unless i'm off sick xxxx


----------



## *Bev*

Hello ladies

Looks like I picked a bad day to say Hi  

Flower: I'm so sorry the witch has got you hun, I think your right considering taking a break from periods until your IVF comes through.  They do wear you out month after month with endo.  I think mine are back already, I have been put on Provera to stop the bleed its worked really quickly but I think you can only take that for 3 months (not sure if this is the prostap that you refer to but provera might be worth thinking out in the short term)?!  I'm going to go straight back on the pill   in 2 weeks time to stop me having periods until either the endo gets so bad I HAVE to have a hysterectomy (was told over 2yrs ago to have one as i'd never concieve ) or hopefully until we are ready to ttc no.2 but far to early days to be considering that.  Are you still using the mefenamic acid, is it working for you still?

Sal:  You "sound" so much happier it really is doing you good not ttc, oh and before I forget CONGRATULATIONS with the weight loss, you are such an inspiration.

Kerry:  Hello hun, I see things have not changed with DBB!!!

B3ndy:  Excellent news on your appt hun, you must be chuffed.

Noodles:  Your post made me   (bloody hormones) such a lovely thought to donate eggs.  I wish you luck in ttc no.2.

Well ladies that's all i've got time for i'm afraid, I won't retype what Noodles posted earlier - she said it all so perfectly!!!  I've said it hundreds of times If I could make your dreams come true, I would . . . . . . .  

Love,   and   to you all.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB

Hi Bev,  glad your both ok. Big   for lovely Alex.  Keep popping on to see us won't you.

I'm slowly getting to the end of my mountain!


----------



## b3ndy

Hey back again!!

blinkin painting - never again (well - that is until our extension starts in a few weeks!)

Bev hon - glad to hear you're enjoying being a mummy - not so good on the bleeding front though. How is Alex doing? Saw his piccy last week - what a gorgeous bubba, you must be very proud!

Kerry - think you're the only one still around - thought I'd catch you before you go. Have a top night hon at yer diva class - have a bop or two or three for me!


----------



## scratch

hiya chicks

Bev  so glad your enjoying motherhood. I remember the bleeding after dd arrived. Not the most enjoyable part opf giving birth. And after 9 minths of no af you get it all in 4 weeks!!!

B3ndy  I hate painting. I end up with more in my hair than on the walls

Kerry  you still slaving away chick?


----------



## b3ndy

hey Sal - know what you mean....my normally 'blonde' highlights have now taken on a nice 'French Grey' tint to them!!


----------



## scratch

I have my own Grey tints anyway. I only coloured my hair last week and the grey is back already. i really should learn to grow old gracefully and stop worrying about the grey hairs.


----------



## b3ndy

....one of the few benefits to being a blonde I guess!!

Right - I'm off to get showered before the ironing lady turns up chick

doing an 8-4 tomorrow, but working on a live programme - so hopefully will get time for a good   in the afternoon.

S
xx


----------



## scratch

enjoy your evening hun I really should get my backside in gear and get off this thing

S xx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girlies 

still feeling a bit  but not as sad as yesterday.  Went home and got into bed, dosed up and read for a bit tried to sleep but couldnt so had a nice bath and put my PJ's on by 6pm!  dh gave me big hugs and said the stalk that was coming to us must have got lost and its in a shop asking for directions, and maybe its time he got a Tom Tom which made me 

Bev - lovely to see you hun, big kiss for Alex from his Auntie Flowerpot 
     

Northern girls - I can make 11th November for the meet   Was thinking that maybe we should have a meeting place to all meet up and then make our way to the restaurant? what do you think.  Get the "awkwardness" out the way if you get me!


----------



## flowerpot

Noodles - if your still about hun, thanks for the p/m but your inbox is full so i can't post you back!    Just to say thanks for your kind words xxx


----------



## scratch

Flower  your dh is such a sweetie that is a really lovely way of putting it.Glad your feeling a little better this morning. dont worry chick your time will come. It takes a long time to make a baby as special as you and your dh deserve. We always leave the best til last 

And yes I was thinking where we could meet up first. Maybe somewhere easy to find in the tc. We should all wear a red rose(only kidding)

how are we all today? 

Hump day thank god!!!

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot

god we'll have to think of something to identify each other! and we'll give each other our mobile numbers too


----------



## scratch

we should a ring one person at a set time then we will all hear each others phone ring. Kerry knows what i look like and Jane as we have seen piccies. It will be you and witchie that we wont know!! It is just like a blind date  OMG!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i know Kerry and you (i think) and Janie - supernanny!!  ha ha sorry Janie.  I'll email you a pic I have but the only one I have is with my friends bubba will that upset anyone?


----------



## scratch

wont upset me chick. and it will be really nice to see what you look like


----------



## flowerpot

its the only one i have on the computer where i can forward it - not very techinically minded   will forward from work to hotmail then email it you


----------



## scratch

have to go out the office for the morning iwill bob backon later

Dont work to hard ladies


----------



## flowerpot

see you later, just checked my answerphone - 21 messages!  I was only away from the office from 1.30pm yesterday grrrrr x


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All

Flower -  I am so sorry the horrible witch showed up  

B3ndy - good news for you -   (sorry I am shocked at the NHS!!!) 

Kerry/Sal/Binty - Hello !!!! (BTW your meet on the 11th November....I will raise my glass wilst flying to NYC and think of you guys!!!!)

Y'day was good.....PCT a VALID POSITIVE....very good fertile mucus.....some alive sperm and some dead.....(gonna speak to cons on the 9th November about this!!)

laparoscopy cons good....he did a dildo cam (my first EVER) they always refused on NHS cos I had already conceived   (couldn't have one at last private appointment as had af)  My right ovary is polycystic ......Finally I know why my skin is so bad.....AND what I was mistaking for ov pains etc was my PCO   otherwise everything else looks great....about to ovulate any day...good womb lining and follicle....SO LAP booked for Wednesday 6th December afternoon/evening op so will stay in overnight  

Gotta dash and do some work......

Love

Sarah

PS I LOVED my dinner a la Gillian Mckeith and we had another recipe last night....will post on diet thread later


----------



## flowerpot

Great news about PCT Sarah    so the other tests must have just been done too early?  Get humping girl!!

oh no to pco - what a bummer 

You'll be fine with lap 

the meal was nice ? !!    Blimey - yes do tell !!!


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Been busy...again. Plus DBB is here. But free for five now.

So excited about the meet....I know what Witchie looks like so we should all be ok! We could meet by the Dolphin fountain thingy, or at the waterfall outside Debenhams?

Flower...email away hun! Piccie will be fine with bubs.

Sarah....great news hun, that the test was good and your getting sorted. Sorry about the PCO, nasty horrid thing. But you can control it so no need to panic.

B3ndy... 

Sal....how's DH? Bucked his idea's up yet?

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry

The Lap cons has given me scan piccies to take to my next BCRM appointment.....and will discuss PCO then....will that mean metformin hun?  Wil that help my spots?  

sorry loads of q's.


----------



## KerryB

Metformin might help yes. It can help egg quality and ovulation, as well as helping with weight loss and hormone regulation. Worth a try.


----------



## binty

Hi all,

Sorry not been around work is really manic at the mo and the studying is getting to me a bit  .

What have I missed


----------



## KerryB

Hi Binty....not "seen" you for ages. Sorry work is so busy, and your studying is getting you down. Not missed much I don't think, I was off last week so still catching up!


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Binty, I thought you must be busy 

Nothing much really, B3ndy and Sarah both updated with their consultation info yesterday if you wanna read that back, AF got me yesterday and I've not handled it too well and Sal is horny  eyeing up football players and such like


----------



## binty

Kerry.. did you have a nice time off 
B3ndy.. sorry AF got you hun  

Will try to have a read back and do more personals later


----------



## KerryB

Yes thanks sweetie...all we did was decorate but at least we got it done!


----------



## scratch

back again

Sarah fab news about the pct tests and at least not they can try and sort the pco if they know about it

course was pants. The bloke was a hypnotist and a little strange. very american but got me out for a bit


----------



## flowerpot

i think i might know who you mean - he has just approached my boss to give a lecture for him and he is american too


----------



## scratch

he wasnt american but his methods were very "usa" if you know what I mean. He was called David and it was about Verbal self defence dealing with difficult people!!


----------



## b3ndy

ola chicks

Sal - that sounds like a course with a difference   ...are you now under his spell?   

Flower - glad you're feeling a little better hon but   to the horrid old witch - like your dh's explanation on the wayward stork (btw - do us golden oldies down South get a peek at your picture so we know what you look like for our meet after Xmas?? I'll show you mine if you show me yours! )

Sarah - think I was being a bit   with your text explanation of your consultation y'day...i thought when you said the pct was positive that was bad news - phew - glad we got that sorted!   Good that they spotted your pco too - can't deny going on metformin won't be pleasant BUT on the other hand you may be one of the lucky few without any side effects too! 

Binty - yuk to the studying eh? I know how you feel - I went back to do a postgrad two years after graduating and found it really hard to knuckle down - but I wasn't working like you - so full marks to you for sticking with it! how long til your hols? (btw - it wasn't me that has af - i'm only cd 14 today - it was flower)

Kerry - how was Diva class? have you managed to work through all of DBB's list yet?

Working on quite a nice 8-4 shift today so no lates or earlies ...which is good for the energy levels considering 'MIssion Impossible Month 36 ' is well underway   ....i'm chasing a big topic for a call in tomorrow about the whole single embryo transfer issue too...so at least I'lll know what i'm talking about when I write the stuff!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

I am out of here now chicks. I will try and get back on later. I am listing all my "fat clothes" on ebay tonight so will be glued to the pc for hours. 

B3ndy  I did start to fall asleep but I think if was from boredom more than anything  

Love ya all

sal xxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

and  Sal - have fun!!


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Sal 

B3ndy - hiya chick. yeah i will send you the pic. it isnt very flattering - my head looks huge ha ha but at least you'll get the jist.  apart from anything else i'll probably have my hair down not up at the meet!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Peeps!!!!

Sal - bet that will take you AGES -  I know what a shopoholic you are!!!! 

B3ndy - Sorry hun texting not aways the best way!!!  I am JUST so pleased I finally know why my skin plays up  

Binty - awww hun how busy are you  

Just been told of another couple we know that are expecting (they thought they had problems cos had been trying for number 2 for a year   )  They aren't friends just people we know (if you know what I mean)

Flower - what about me


----------



## b3ndy

It WILL be you soon Sarah - all the moves are being made in the right direction at least now hon - hang in there!!   

Flower, Kerry, sarah, Sal, Binty - just emailed you all a piccy to look at - me in a former life, four years ago, pre all this IF stuff (you can tell - I'm smiling loads!)


----------



## sarahstewart

i know what you mean hun!!!!  When I look at pic's of us when we got married we look less stressed and so very happy  

Some people just don't realise how hard it is do they  

Don't get me wrong me and DH are happy   but IF wears you down doesn't it


----------



## flowerpot

I havent forgotten you Sarah, how could I, I'm trying to get into blasted hotmail and then i'm sending it to all you lot that I have email addresses for. will try again now!

And I agree, I had a much fresher face before all this!


----------



## janie77

Hello Girls

Don't want to be a gatecrasher but is it ok for me to join in on this thread??  

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot

Course it is Jane 

I can't get into hotmail fully for some reason grrrr to send you lot the pic.


----------



## flowerpot

i've sent you the pics from my work addy, let me know if you dont get them.  if anyone has jane's email please forward on.
my head looks huge and i'm rather emotional as you will remember when i had to visit! x


----------



## janie77

Flower, Sal has my email but I have just sent you a PM with it.


----------



## flowerpot

Just sent pic to you hon xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Everyone has gone quiet -hope i've not frightened you to death!


----------



## janie77

Just got the pics, they are great - its so nice to see what you look like and finally put a face to you, and of course you haven't frightened us and no your head does not look big, your lovely!!

Jane x


----------



## flowerpot

Thank you.  I think its a horrid pic but the only one i have on my computer here!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower its a lovely picture hun......you look great.. 

Janie - welcome hun....if you want to see a pic of me and my ugly boat race then PM me your email too


----------



## binty

B3ndy & Flower  great pics


----------



## flowerpot

thank you!!!   

I think I will be able to just recognise Kerry, Sal and Jane now at the meet.  The only one I dont know is Witchie (has she said if she is coming).  i look different with  my hair down so we'll have to have hold a newspaper or flower   !!!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy looks nothing like i thought?!  I thought she would be dark


----------



## KerryB

I haven't got it   wonder if its gone into my junk mail folder...will have a look.


----------



## binty

Sorry girls got to get more work done so won't be back on today.  Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## flowerpot

oh no 
i copied email addresses from my hotmail account which as far as i could get
if its not in junk p/m me your addy again x


----------



## sarahstewart

Binty - I forgot you hun....do you want me to send you some pics?


----------



## janie77

Sarah - I just PM'd you with my email.

I will be able spot Kerry and flower now but I haven't a clue about the rest of you!

Jane x


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Binty dont work too hard chick, speak tomorrow  xxx


----------



## flowerpot

kerry i've p/m you with the addy i sent it to. oops! wonder where its gone if not to you


----------



## janie77

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, sent it to your hotmail one!


----------



## flowerpot

Jane - we like to  on this thread a lot!!!


----------



## KerryB

Cheers hun...had IT man here today and he's rejigged the system so all the junk is coming thru..nightmare.

All your pictures are lovely! I'll have to find some now. Will being wedding album in tomorrow and scan some in!

Janie....pm me your email hun.


----------



## janie77

Am just about to PM everyone who hasn't already got it.  Its a work one, buts its totally fine, no-one else can access my email and I work for myself so there will be big trouble if anyone is looking at my emails  

I'll try and find a better photo of me, I have had all my hair cut off and the one thats on FF isn't very clear.


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - you got mine now?


----------



## flowerpot

at the emails Jane!!  Mine should be secure but working in a hospital, you never know.  The only thing with hotmail is i only check it once a day but nothing ever exciting is ever there and you lot can talk to me on here


----------



## flowerpot

See ya girls, have a lovely evening, speak tomorrow 
xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Still not come thru!This is


----------



## janie77

I'm off too now.  Wont be around for a couple of days as I'm off to London tomorrow until Friday night.  

Take Care all

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

Have fun Janie  

Just me now


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye Janie & Flower

Kerry - I am still here but just about to log off and go home (to prepare another dinner a la gillian  )

Have a good evening and catch you all tomorrow.

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

oops - missed most of you now  

Flower - i thought you were dark haired too - how funny is that!  - have a good night hon

Sarah - happy 'Gillian munching' - hope you and dh don't do all the other stuff she does too - like inspecting number twos!! 

Janie - I'll forward the pics onto you too in a mo have fun down South!! if i'd known earlier we could have had a mini-Southern meet up!  (i'm only a 25 min train ride away from the big smoke)

binty - see you tomorrow chick - glad you liked the pics

Kerry - you should have flowers pic now - i've sent it to your work and hotmail account

if i get way laid again chicks it's not coz i'm ignoring you - just loads to do  
so if you're gone by the time i get back i'll 'speak' again tomorrow!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Got the pics hun. Thanx  

Logging off now....see y'all tomorrow.

K
xx

PS. Diva is tonight, off to


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All!!!!  ( I keep thinking its Friday   )

Kerry - How was last night 

B3ndy - Hmmm no WE don't inspect poo's!!!!!  BUT we have been 'going' more often   it's a good job we have an en-suite so we don't fight over the loo!!!!  

Sal - How are you today....is it dark and miserable with you   I can't wait for my holiday!!!!

Flower - How was your evening?

Binty - How are you hun still busy?  

Well we had another delish dinner last night (please feel free to tell me to SHUT UP if I annoy you!!!) and I made soup for DH for his lunch today and tomorrow.....Carrot and Almond (it looked lovely - but I have a phobia of 'hot carrot'...long story but my nan inflicted them on me...she was a school dinner lady!!!! )


----------



## flowerpot

morning all

2 hours I've been sat on the motorway    Firstly Ikea is opening today in Ashton and there are lots of stupid people queing over night and the traffic is hectic   Then an accident on the motorway blocking a lane plus roadworks.  Joy!! I've just got in now and I start at 8.30 

 sarah at the carrot story!!  

Kerry - did the pick not come from me then, only B3ndy?


----------



## sarahstewart

Argggh Flower!!!!!  I bet you are well stressed out aren't you?

I just had a lovely email from a friend of mine (she's 50 now but could never have kids) she SO understands what we are going through!!!! She is an amazing women and I so want to make her and her DH a god-parent.....she says the worse thing about her IF now is that she has no grand kids!!!!!   She is a huge support to me in my world of inconsiderate friends who have had kids easily and don't understand. (sorry a bit of a rant)

How is everyone else?  Its quiet today!!!!  Flower - would Sal and Kerry have got stuck in traffic too?


----------



## flowerpot

Aww Sarah your friend sounds like a wonderful person.  I'm friends with woman (who is 51) in work who could never have children either.  She calls me her auntie!  Her and her dh have a wonderful life and are close to their neices and nephews.  I think thats the thing that would hurt me the most, when I'm older not having much family around.  DH has a sister so we'll have to hope we have neices and nephews.

Sal could well be stuck in some of it, although I can't remember if she comes through manchester rather than the motorway.  Kerry should be ok, she is further towards cheshire way.


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Sarah....Hmmm I'm not a carrot soup person, although I like the WW one! Hope dinner was nice. Its   here too....

Flower...poor you with your journey. So IKEA is opening in Ashton, interesting. Boo to traffic...horrid. Your email eventually came through to hotmail but the pictures were missing, very  ! Got them from B3ndy. Nice to "see" you!

Sal, B3ndy, Binty, Witchie, Janie.....hi lovelies.

DBB out today... 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Kerry  

Flower - NO you won't cos you WILL be a mummy.....PMA PMA!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Glad you got them eventually Kerry 

yeah it opens today but avoid it like the plague for at least a month it will be chaos!   on the radio this morning there were people from Buckinghamsire queuing overnight - whats that all about   Get to bloody work !!!!


----------



## scratch

Been to dd's harvest festival. I am sorry to admit that it brought a tear to my eye!!!

Sal x

what opens today


----------



## flowerpot

Awww have you Sal, how lovely   did you get my pic?

Ikea is opening today in Ashton


----------



## scratch

just going to log ointo my webmail as the pc is still knackered!!


----------



## KerryB

We always go to Warrington, its closer for us. Why would people queue over night to go a new IKEA? Do that having opening offers or something?


----------



## scratch

just opened the piccies. Flwoer you look totally different to how I imagined you. Dont ask me why but I had a mental picture(not a bad one)

Sarah  your comments about looking a [email protected] made me chuckle.

I will have to get my dad to take my piccie this aftenoon. I havent any thin pictures

I eill have to forward them from home as outlook still isnt working on my work pc

they would have to be giving away loads of stuff for me to queue upovernight


----------



## flowerpot

dunno, ikea is cheap anyway so what the fuss is this morning i have no idea

really sal? its funny how we think we are different.  that pic is horrible i'd been very emotional that day and crying and my head is huge!!!  i'll try and find one with hair down


----------



## scratch

I take a horrid photo. I always look abut 4 sizes bigger than I am and I cant smile to order. So if I look like a right misry guts you know why. I dont always look like that


----------



## KerryB

I always think I look horrid on pictures, especially my size!


----------



## scratch

i could do with a veil as my skin is so bad. So you can see the piccies just dont look at my chin!!


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks

It's funny isn't it about 'pictures' of people that you paint in your heads....even though I've already seen pics of Sal and Kerry I reckon you'd look 'different' in real life too. That's what I thought when I met Sarah face to face (and I don't mean it in a horrid way chick! )

Can't believe that about IKEA nutters - it's not like their stores haven't opened elsewhere in the country!!


----------



## scratch

I thought that B3ndy and sarah really looked quite alike. you could be sisters!!!

and yes I am definately more scary in the flesh


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i reckon our photos still wont look like us. and i think we will talk differently.  I've got a proper Manc accent!
i always look bigger on photos too


----------



## scratch

me too flower so dont worry about that. I am a prooper Manc born and bred. Right commoner thats me but I promise not to belch and scratch my backside when we are together


----------



## KerryB

Don't think I'm posh being from cheshire...my parents are cockneys!


----------



## scratch

Dont worry wer didnt think you were posh anyway!!!

Only kidding


----------



## flowerpot

are they kerry!! 

Ooooh it will be like Corornation street get together!  we can talk pidgeons, bury black pudding and boddies bitter   !!!


----------



## scratch

Dont forget your cloth cap and clogs!!


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## scratch

Oh and the whippet


----------



## KerryB

Shall I bring Max?? He he.....he'd probably try and kill everyone in trh TC...."Dog gets shopping rage at TC"!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

awww


----------



## scratch

I fI brought Hash you wouldnt get anything to eat he would scoff it all. Then we would all disappear under a huge pile of slobber


----------



## flowerpot

I've wanted a dog forever, i'm dog mad. so i said to dh yesterday if he got me one i'd ask my dad if he would have him a couple of days a week so he wouldnt get lonely (my dad would love it!) and it would be like his grandchild that i can drop off in the morning and pick up on way home


----------



## scratch

Ooooh get a puppy. they are great with kids anyway so you would be ok when little bean comes along. Get a boxer


----------



## b3ndy

oooh Sal - don't get me started on dogs - i've still got that boxer rescue website saved into my favourites - my mum is retired so I've asked her if she'd look after a dog if we got one - but she's scared of them for some reason!!

btw - Would I qualify as an 'honorary' Northern golden oldie - I did live in Lancashire for two years!!  ....and I know what a ginnel is!!


----------



## scratch

glad you know what a ginnel is now you can tell me!!

And yes you could be a temporary memeber. why are you coming up here?

Forgot to say I spent 3 hours on ebay last night selling all my fat clothes


----------



## flowerpot

at the ginnel!

what part of lancs were in your B3ndy?


----------



## flowerpot

that was supposed to say what part of lancs were in you in? 

Sal, any luck on ebay?


----------



## twiggy3

yeh i found it

b3ndy thanks for sending me a link honey nice to see how you are all doing

flower, sal, kerry, sarah, binty how are you all??

dont have long to chat as at work but is nice to see how you are all doing been meaning to pm you all for ages as was having difficulty finding page again after the hackers 

ok have to run but will def be back very soon to catch up on you all, take care me lovelies,

kirsty xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

hi Kirsty
nice to see you hun, looks like everything is going well 

seen this girls http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6062850.stm

Sal, are you still ok to book the table?


----------



## twiggy3

hi flower hows it going? yeh everything is going fine, what a sad story that is  

have to run take care

kirsty xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Kirsty
things are ok with me, nothing much to report unfortunately.  just about to start last month of clomid and then going to be in limbo till IVF.  Keep in touch xx


----------



## scratch

sorry it bloke has arrived to finally fix outlook. i wont hold my breath though

Flower  i will book the table and confirm with everyone

i will pop on later before is start another marathon ebay selling session

sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Peeps!!!!

Oohhh manc accent I love it!!!!  I always get DH to say 'orright I am going down the asda' in a manc accent I love it.....  

I have a country bumpkin / west country accent I think....do I b3ndy or did I have my posh voice on when we met?  

Sal - no way can your skin be as bad as mine....mine is worse each day   but at least I know its because  have a PCO


----------



## sarahstewart

Just been reading 'closer' and there is an article on that Mandy Allwood who lost octuplets in 1996....she was on fertility drugs as she had PCOS....do you think it was clomid


----------



## flowerpot

at you liking the Manc accent!

Could be sarah (closer), ooh i read a mag at weekend and meant to tell you all because there was an article about IVF and other stuff. now what was it..... 

Sal, what time you booking for do you think?  are we gonna meet before somewhere


----------



## flowerpot

This AF is really draining, just looked in the mirror and i look so pale


----------



## sarahstewart

awww hun  I don't envy [email protected]@dy witch

I avoid mirrors at the moment


----------



## KerryB

Table for about 2ish or a bit earlier?

That article is really sad....And I always thought that Mandy whatsit was


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - it was one of the things my good mate in Lancs was always on about - the 'ginnel' at the back of her parents house....and I thought she was barking!! How did I know it was what she called an alleyway...and she talked about eating parkin...never heard of that either....but i fell in LOVE with 'butter pies' mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!

Flower - I lived in Heysham (right near the power station - as dh was doing some consulting work there at the time) and then we moved near PReston - to place called Garstang...I was very   to leave there - had some TOP times.

Sarah - you did sound posh hon - but you def have a bit of a West Country twang....I loved it!! (better than my Essex accent any day!!)


----------



## KerryB

I have no clue what a ginnel is, or a butter pie!!


----------



## flowerpot

kerry - you dont know what a ginnel is?!!!!  your from the posh side of manchester me thinks   

Ah yes B3ndy, I know where you mean. dh works in preston now

Kerry - yeah 2'ish i reckon


----------



## b3ndy

that's a bit of a trek up the M6 for your hubby Flower! maybe it's more a Lancs phrase then? ...she was brought up near Blackpool

Kerry - you've never lived if you've not eaten a butter pie - it's just pure buttery potato and onion wrapped in a shortcrust pastry ............yum yum yum   - dont even know how high they are in cals....2nd thoughts - I wouldn't want to know!!


----------



## sarahstewart

at my west country twang....it gets really bad when I am   DH can't understand me as I talk 'proper forest like'   

B3ndy - you were a bit cockney sounding  

Mmmm Butter Pies 

Is cheshire posh then?  Do all the Man U players live in your street Kerry


----------



## flowerpot

They all live in Alderley Edge or Knutsford! 

I think Kerry must be posh! 

B3ndy - its only 40 mins from our house.  we live on that side of manchester in Bury which is Lancs so he doesnt need to go on the M6, i think its the M61 not sure (not very good in areas i dont really know!) and its a pretty easy run really.  its Leyland which is preston but not as far as the centre i think


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - its definitely ginnel in manchester, I'm a "proper" North Manc girl originally, not even Lancs.  That makes me a proper Man Utd fan too!  I know what a butter pie is but only found out recently from a girl i work with who lives in Chorley.  I have had them but never knew they were called that!  Does anyone know what a bendix (or bendicks) is?


----------



## KerryB

South Cheshire is where I'm from...I work in Wilmslow - the heart of footballers wives territory!!  

Did I tell you I saw Colleen in John Lewis??   And usd to see Posh & Becks in M&S quite frequently!  

Butter pie sounds fabulous! Might find me one of them!

Flower..thats a long drive for DH! Don't know what a bendix is!


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - STEP AWAY FROM THE BUTTER PIE


----------



## b3ndy

- coz once you start you just can't STOP!!!!!!!!!!   

Go on then - put us out of our misery  - what is a bendix?


----------



## flowerpot

lets see if Sal knows 

its not even that exciting


----------



## b3ndy

Would any of you know what a giffer was? or a skanker??


----------



## b3ndy

just heard back from my HR department about my so called caring company's policy for staff undergoing IVF........they haven't got one!!!!!!!
She just told me I could use my leave, or take unpaid leave during treatment if I wanted....how POOOOOO is that??!! There's not even any leaway for my shift work either - it's practically making it impossible for me already.....I can't believe it a big company like that being so pants!!!!!!!!

      

What is everyone's elses understanding of what their company offers?


----------



## flowerpot

Thats outrageous. the thing that gets me is that its not our fault we cant get bloody pregnant!!! 
I'm not sure what ours is hun, i'd probably end up having to take hols, unless Sal knows different (we both have same employers).
I'm sure there is a work forum on here somewhere where they give you low down on work issues etc?


----------



## flowerpot

no idea what a skanker or giffer is!


----------



## KerryB

Umm...I'lll get pretty much the same as you B3ndy - nada!


----------



## flowerpot

its ridiculous isnt it 
Sal might know more than me about our policy


----------



## b3ndy

it just makes me sooooooooo    that they bend over backwards to be 'flexible' for parents (days off here there and everywhere when little Johnny is ill) part time work coming out of their ears and yet people who WANT to be parents are penalised!!!!!!!!!!!

i'll get off my soap box now!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

HERE HERE !!!!!!!!

Couldnt agree more.  makes my blood boil


----------



## flowerpot

clearing off soon girls, speak tomorrow xxxxx

B3ndy, stay strong chick, dont let the [email protected] get you down!


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy..I agree hun! Its not fair.

Flower...have a nice night hun.

Sal...my sister and I are having an ebay fest tonight..its 10p listing day so we're getting all out stuff on there! Need to cash!


----------



## b3ndy

Flower - have a good night.  (my blood is still boiling!)

Ooooh Kerry - got anything interesting to sell?


----------



## KerryB

Clothes mainly..and old christmas presents! Made about £100 so far but need more.


----------



## b3ndy

that's good going - dh is always on ebay, but buying more than selling - though he sold a radar detector for a couple of hundred quid a few years back - better than sitting in the box in his garage!!


----------



## b3ndy

reet - i'm off in a bit - am back in at 5am!!!!!!!!!!!    

'see's' ya all tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## scratch

hiya chicks

just popping on inbetween ebay listings!!! getting on my tits now 

I dont know what any of thiose things are sorry not that bright me

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB

Logging off now...have a good night 

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls
how are we?

ITS BLOOMIN FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wooo-hoo 

B3ndy - how you feeling today chuck?

xxx


----------



## scratch

Wooohoo    friday  yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Blackpool for fish and chips and see the illuminations tonight.


----------



## flowerpot

yummy!

Were out for a drink and curry tonight for SIL birthday, feel shattered and just wanna crash but once i'm ready I'm sure I'll enjoy it


----------



## scratch

I am knackered too. I went to bed quite early but when dh came in from work at 11pm he had bought me some pressies so i got up to try them all on. 2 pairs small jeans from next and some new jazzy wellies for next week. I will probaby sleep in the car tonight on the way to the lights


----------



## flowerpot

Awww bless him 

I got a top delivered from next yesterday a size smaller! gonna wear with my jeans and heels tomorrow night.

Our night was go go go, one thing after another.  Inbetween trying to unload the shopping from the car our mate text me saying "ring me".  I phoned him and he had broken down on the motorway and had no credit in his phone!  Dh was in the gym so couldnt get hold of him so i was trying to help him, stop the frozen food from defrosting, then FIL turned up to help him who then came to us for a brew whilst I was trying to cook the tea and on it went. collapsed in bed about 10.30!


----------



## scratch

last weekend was like that forme I never stopped. I am just looking forward to having a few days away next week.


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies  

Hooray for Fridays.....I am feeling good today! We have a party to go to tomorrow night so I am gonna pile on the slap and get my heels on  

I don't know what any of the things are....I thought Bendicks were after dinner mints  

Well have any of you ladies ever tried the cough medicine thing for EWCM....well I did and the difference has been amazing   loads of EWCM had it since Sunday and still had some last night am thinking will ov tomorrow ish so whats the best day to get bloods done...next Thursday or the following Monday?

How is everyone else today?  The sky has cleared and sun shinning now here


----------



## scratch

we had a rainbow earlier on. A good sign for a friday me thinks!!


----------



## KerryB

Morning!

WOO HOO its Friday...and its our 5th wedding anniversary! DH left me lovely card out, and I left his on his work bag this monring. Mean tto be goig for dinenr and drinks tonight, but he hasn't booked anything yet! Hopeless..

DBB here so will pop back when I can..

xxx

PS. Had my ebay fest...listed tons of items!


----------



## flowerpot

Happy Anniversary Kerry and dh !!



Sarah - if you think you will ov tomorrow, it needs to be 7 days after can you have it done next Friday?  if not go for Thursday   I've tried the cough syrup but not religiously maybe i should as i never get ewcm


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - Its quite difficult for me to get out of the office on a Friday BUT I might try!!!  

Maybe the cough medicine is worth giving a go?

Kerry -   to you and DH!!!!!  Wow 5 years     i am sure he will take you somewhere lovely hun.......


----------



## flowerpot

yeah if you cant get out Sarah I'd go thursday hun then its one day out rather than 3, also you might ov tonight say or early tomorrow so thursday wont be that far out then


----------



## scratch

happy anniversary Kerry enjoy your evenning


----------



## b3ndy

ola chicks

Kerry   sweetie....Five years eh?!! what's that leather? or electrical?

Sal - did you get all your stuff on ebay ok in the end? The illuminations sounds good tonight - we went when we lived up North - blinking pain to get parked though!

Flower - hi ya hon - blimey you sound like you had a busy night last night - did your friend get home ok? The steam has finally cleared from my nostrils after that bobbins phone call from HR y'day...but it still riles me.

Sarah - congrats on the weight loss this week chick .....soon time to dust those bikinis down  

TFI Friday - that's all I can say today - done THREE different shifts in THREE days and all over the place. Dh and I have decided to go to Snow & Ski show in London at the weekend .... ...he thinks he's an Olympic skiier ...me i'm a nursery slopes kinda girl still!!   

What's everyone else got planned - apart from your party/booze fest Flower!!


----------



## scratch

Yep B3ndy I have listed 35 items of fat clothes on ebay and some are selling already so I am quite chuffed. More pennies for our holiday and more room in my wardrobe to buy more

i want to go home now. DD finishes school today and I just want to go and get her then off to blackpool. Dh is working lates so I am going with mum and dad. Dh has given me the money to buy everyone fish and chips and ice cream and candy floss for the human dustbin namely my daugheter. do you remember all the stress I was having about her eating. Well she has totally turned it around and she is like a dustbin9takes after her dad) I have never seen her eat quite so much and she has changed so much. She isnt half as grumpy and she looks amazing. Long may it continue


----------



## sarahstewart

wonder what all that was about then Sal....at least she is eating OK now (well more than OK!!! ) see you are a GOOD mummy  

Hiya B3ndy - we are off to a 30th b'day party tomorrow and that's about it...oh DH has acupuncture tomorrow too


----------



## scratch

she has always been really picky and if you think about it if you only ate 4 things you would soon get sick of it. she started trying stuff and I had to give her a "spit bowl" and she realised that the new stuff was really nice and she actually liked it.


----------



## sarahstewart

@ spit bowl


----------



## scratch

I know gross but luckily she only used it once


----------



## b3ndy

too at the spit bowl - i take it that's only an option whilst she's at home!

Sarah - is this a house party or at a venue....God when I think about it I disgraced myself at my 30th...simulating a pole dance in front of friends and relatives at a joint party for me and my bro (which was held at my parents house!!  )....too old for all that business now!!


----------



## KerryB

glad to hear it Sal.

We're off out for dinner tonight, have my nails in the morning then onto John Lewis with mum and sister...dh playing football...then not a lot tomorrow night..maybe a movie.

B3ndy....  at teh pole dance! Doe your parents have a pole then??


----------



## sarahstewart

Good Idea though.....BUT I wouldn't wanna be sat next to her when she used it   

Urghhh Just remembered my nephew Michael (when he was cute and little and liked kisses from Auntie Sarah....he's now nearly 13 ) he was sat net to me having his tea and he puked on his plate and it all splashed over my dinner    (hope no-one was eating whilst reading that   

B3ndy - Pole Dance    the party is at a venue...... 

Kerry - I have finally taken my nails off hun....


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy at your 30th!!! Now I would have loved to have seen that!!!

Its a 30th were going out for tomorrow, were off for an italian (20 of us) then into town I think

great news about DD sal


----------



## flowerpot

at the vomiting episode Sarah! yikes!!

oh hell just remember hair appt at 11 in the morning


----------



## b3ndy

no they don't Kerry - hence my drunken state and my 'imaginary' pole!!   

God - I've been having a nose round the IVF thread....there are some   stories on there..... about someone who made a comment about a clinic on this site went there the next day and the clinic confronted her about what she said!!! (personally I think that was very unprofessional of them) and another about someone who was on 100mg of clomid and had a heart attack!! (not overweight, no family history) omg!!


----------



## scratch

is it time to go yet??


----------



## sarahstewart

OMG B3ndy gonna have a look  

Sal - NO not yet....not long for you though


----------



## scratch

I am not looking. Going back on clomid scares the poo out of me as it is. I am a right wuss


----------



## b3ndy

Sorry girls - my weekend starts in ONE HOUR from now (though technically I could go right now as I haven't had time for a break yet!)

     

(Sorry to scare you Sal - the clinic story frightened me more - you forget just who reads this site sometimes   )


----------



## flowerpot

omg B3ndy!  i can't believe the hospital even read these postings and how did they know it was her anyway.  blimey!


----------



## scratch

they obviously dont have enough work to do!!


----------



## b3ndy

the person I think had used their real name...and as someone pointed out this is a good form of free 'market research' for the clinics/hospitals


----------



## scratch

good job we all have aliases  watch out kerry and sarah!!


----------



## b3ndy




----------



## scratch

i am so bored hungry and just basically want to go home now


----------



## flowerpot

thats one thing for aliases!

wots for lunch sal?


----------



## KerryB

I think thats very unprofessional! And surely if she had made a comment that should have taken notice of it and tried to make up for whatever it was??!


----------



## b3ndy

also seen on IVF board that KTC, a former clomid chick (she left the thread around Xmas time I think) has just got a bfp..... 

That's exactly what I thought Kerry.


----------



## flowerpot

too right Kerry. she must have complained for a reason. i bet she isnt happy being under their care now poor thing


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry did you get your stuff from CARE?  mine came yesterday not had a chance to look at it yet


----------



## scratch

not having a big lunch today just friut so I have lots of room for fish and chips


----------



## KerryB

Flower...no not come thru yet. Hope it comes today. Gosh your post must come early!


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i think we ordered them on Weds did we? and it came yesterday!

Oooh Sal don't think about it you'll be dribbling...not long now. enjoy!


----------



## b3ndy

I had fish cake and chips for my 'treat' last night Sal!! yum yum

Right peeps - I'm offski now - have a TOP weekend everyone - whatever you're doing!!

Another 5am start on Monday - so i'll 'see' you all bright and breezy then!

lol

S
xxxx


----------



## scratch

Have a good one B3ndy

I have bulbs to plant this weekend before my mum batters me for leaving it to late again!!


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...have a good weekend.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

see ya B3ndy have a great weekend   xxx

i must have missed it because it was when my computer was down, Sarah how did you do in the photo comp?


----------



## KerryB

Just got flowers from Dh.....bless


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Kerry 
has he booked a table yet? i bet he had all along x


----------



## scratch

awww bless him that is really nice


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye B3ndyXXX

Flower - I came 8th hun

Kerry - awww bless DH

Sal - Just fruit


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sarah, thats good (i think you should have won  )


----------



## scratch

i think she should of won too. 

Sarah I am not that hungry now I had a options hot chocolate and they always get rid of the hunger pains. I think it is more boredom


----------



## sarahstewart

Yeh I am the same Sal DH always at work late on a Friday and If I am home alone I get tempted to eat  luckily I am keeping myself busy this evening  

Flower and Sal -   Thanks for saying I should of won


----------



## scratch

well not you but defo Freddie!!  only kidding

right ladies Ia mout of here

Kerry  enjoy your evening whatever you get upto

Flower  Enjoy your 2 meals 

Sarah  enjoy your birthday party

B3ndy  Forgot what you are upto but have a good one


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - Have a good one...enjoy your Fish & Chips


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Sal, have a good un, enjoy the lights and the grub 

Got wind and sore tummy, great, just what i need when going for a curry   I've had my first coffee for about a month (normally a tea drinker) about an hour ago, it could be that i guess


----------



## KerryB

I used to get terrible indigestion from coffee. I only drink decaf now and it doesn't seem as bad. Must get back on herbal tea's again, especially whilst not ttc I can enjoy all of them!


----------



## flowerpot

its put me off it again.  think i'll have a peppermint tea, my tummy is swelling up. great!  yeah thats true, i used to drink tuns of the red herbal teas like the raspberry ones etc and then found out we shouldnt have them when ttc.  only 4 more days of taking clomid then thats it for me forever.


----------



## flowerpot

trying a peppermint tea


----------



## sarahstewart

Hope the peppermint tea works Flower  

Gonna say   now as I am not sure If I am gonna get back on.

Have a good weekend everyone and Binty   hope you have more chatting time next week.

BTW 3 weeks tomorrow until our holiday


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah have a wonderful weekend sweetie.  wow not long now  you lucky girl xxx


----------



## flowerpot

peppermint tea seems to be helping a bit 

I know you've gone B3ndy, but I meant to say how much I've  and    at your diary.   some it has had me laughing out loud, like the "i must, i must, i must improve my lust"


----------



## flowerpot

oh no i think we've missed Suzie's birthday.  i've looked on the index list at the bottom for birthdays and its not there but i'm sure sarah suspected it was due and on the general chit-chat thread she said she is out for birthday drinks.  just add your messages to mine will you and then its not only me who looks like a lemon if i'm wrong!


----------



## flowerpot

Looks like everyone has gone!  I'm off in about 10 mins hopefully. Have a great weekend   At last the weekend is here!
see you Monday, probably feeling fat and hungover 
xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Sorry DBB just got back.... probably missed you all.

Have a top weekend lovelies


----------



## flowerpot

just going, take care and have a wonderful anniversary dinner


----------



## KerryB

Thanks hun. Just PM'd you some important news....


----------



## scratch

kerry you make me smile I love ya  you have a smashing night chick


----------



## sarahstewart

Just popped back on....have a good anniversary meal Kerry....

What is the important news  

 Sal


----------



## KerryB

Just Pm'd you Sar...

Sal....  hun


----------



## b3ndy

oooooooooooooooh do tell Kerry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch

Morning chicks  

did we have agood weekend?

Mine was ok. Blackpool was pants  what a dump and the lights were rubbish . We got stuck in traffic and it took us 2 1/2 hours to get there (usually takes 50mins) so I wasnt a happy chap. but dd enjoyed it anyway

Kerry  did you enjoy your evening with dh. sorry about the text hun I was having a blond moment(sorry to all the blondes out there)

sal xx


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls 

God I'm shattered. What a weekend!  Went out Friday night for curries and drinks, saturday 20 of us went out for the Italian and back to one of the girls houses and got in at 6 in the morning!    A lot of  was consumed!
Very delicate yesterday but had to get up at 11.30am as dh had invited everyone to ours for bacon butties for the United match at lunchtime, ended up with a chinese takeaway, glass of wine (I couldnt get anything down till 4pm) and in bed for 9.30.  Exhausted!


----------



## scratch

I am knackered todaya as well but not for the same reasons. Wish it was though.


----------



## flowerpot

i honestly struggled to get up this morning. i still felt drunk from saturday night!  I'm just going to make my 2nd cuppa, to try and wake up!


----------



## scratch

make it a strong one chick. they only thing that is keeping me going is the fact Ionly have 3 more get ups !!


----------



## flowerpot

on top of everything else and my eyes looking like pi$$ holes in the snow, I've got this sore patch under my eye that keeps coming and going (5 months now), it swells up and goes really  red and sore I can only use vaseline on it then it reduces again to a dry skin patch.  I could hardly open my eye this morning so I'm gonna see if it can get a gp appt, trouble is i could do with going whilst its active


----------



## flowerpot

oh you lucky thing! I need a holiday!! Roll on xmas for a break!


----------



## scratch

get yourself an appt hun. I have terrible skin so I know how you feel. 

Is it time to go home yet


----------



## flowerpot

thats the thing i hate i've always been lucky with skin, not many spots etc but this awful. i look like i've got a black eye!


----------



## scratch

poor you. My skin is spotty and dry. I always thought you got greasy skin and spots but oh no not me


----------



## scratch

Flower  forgot to say. If your still going to book the marriott at worsley for dh's birthday we found a lovely Italian in worsley next to the bridgewater pub called Milan. Apparently it is co owned by ryan Giggs and it looks lovely. 
I came upto bury on Saturday and had road rage with a ****** in a BMW. Everytime I go to bury I end up with some bloke shouting at me


----------



## flowerpot

I'm not sure what to do now as he has hinted he'd like the money for his birthday so he can get a new shirt for the xmas do!  I was going to pay for the hotel. Also my AF is due that weekend.  Thanks though, good to know and you never know i might change

did you go to Bury shopping?!!

Got in the GP's for Thursday, my eye will have gone down but he might give me something for it.  Phoned the gym and booked an appt with membership for 4.30 to rejoin!


----------



## scratch

Well done chick. and yes we come to bury most saturdays. My dad loves the market and I get all my fruit and veggies. DD likes the merry go round and the sweet stall!!


----------



## flowerpot

Awww   Its great for food, the fish market has lovely fresh stuff.  We're lucky in that respect being so close to it


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower!!! You party animal!!!!   glad you had a good time......

Sal - hun sorry blackpool wasn't great....never been myself   I know how you feel hun my skin terrible and its dry too.....

Kerry/Binty/B3ndy Hiya peeps

We had a good time Saturday got to bed about 2am I thought that was late but it wasn't as late as flower


----------



## flowerpot

Trust me, I couldnt do that every week.  I'm not 18 anymore!  it was a great weekend but now i need a quiet few nights 

glad you had a nice time Sarah


----------



## scratch

get you two dirty stop outs!! the only time I see 2am is if we have a late flight!! I am such a wimp when it comes to going out. I love my bed too much


----------



## flowerpot

if i was in the house watching TV on sat night, i'd been falling asleep at 10pm trust me.  the first thing i remember is someone saying it was 3am an I only thought it was about midnight!!


----------



## sarahstewart

its VERY unusual for me to be up after 10pm


----------



## scratch

you must of been having a really good time. both you you


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Glad everyone had a ncie weekend. Early nights this week I think! We had a lovely meal on friday night, and a late night too   Well worth being tired afterwards!  

Weekend went by so quickly this week! Now back in this hole! Started my new regime today as DH has tld me he is worried about me. So I'm really going to try.

K
xxx


----------



## scratch

Awww chick why is he worried?? I thoght you were doing ok on the tablets. Or is it more worried about your "head"??


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Kerry
whats he worried about, is it the cholesterol thing?  glad you had a lovely anniversary, sounds like fun  x


----------



## KerryB

Yes, the weight, high BP, cholesterol etc.  I have said I will do my best to be good from now on, and he's weighing me every Sunday night (I'll weigh again on Monday morning!) and recording it. I will do this!


----------



## scratch

thats the spirit you can do it 

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## flowerpot

GO GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and its even easier with his support, will make it easier for you at home to stick to


----------



## scratch

Do what I do. if you have anything naughty in the house make dh take it to work with him and eat it there!


----------



## KerryB

Thats why I made him come to Morrisons so I wouldn't buy anything! And I didn't!


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks (altho its more like afternoon for me now!)

just been catching up with the news from you 'dirty stop outs!'

Kerry - sounds like you had a top anniversary (i've caught up with the 'important news' btw! )

Sal - what a shame it wasn't very busy at the switch on....how many days now til your adventure down the M6?

Flower -    at your 6am finish on Sat - that would throw my body clock out for days!!    but it was obviously worth it!! must have been good company!

Sarah - how you doing hon? hows the Giillian fest going?  

well - dh and I went to the ski thing in London on Sat - got ourselves a few bargains and then came home got a pizza from waitrose and united 93 out on dvd (would put you off flying forever!)

only on til 1pm today then off to get some bits and bobs for folks who come home from IReland tomorrow, before they then jet off to Italy at the end of the week!! (roll on retirement eh!)

S
xx

(btw - sal - was it you that posted on here before about cervical erosion?)


----------



## scratch

yeah I am the proud owner of a cervial cerosion


----------



## flowerpot

hiya B3ndy, mmmm pizza !!


----------



## b3ndy

how did you get yours 'diagnosed'? only EVERY time after jiggy jiggy this month I've bled - it's driving me   and am getting a bit worried.

Flower - I was going to be good and cut mine in half and freeze the other half - but was  very   and didn't in the end!

(btw girls - we've already got our follow up appt with new NHS consultant through - Nov 29th - when he'll tell us whether we're going on IVF list or not   and we're going to an open evening at a private clinic the following night ...though doubt we'll be able to afford private IVF for a while and after the inlaws offered to pay they've just forked out £11,000 for a round the world trip which they're on at the mo! so doubt that offer will be made again! )


----------



## scratch

i love pizza thinking about it i love all food 

B3ndy  My cons diagnosed it after I had the same problem. I had a colposcopy done. Like a smear but theyuse a camera and have a good old route around. Then eventually I had it corterised and it was frozen and I havent had any bother since. Apparently years of taking the pill and pregnancy can make it happen. It is like scab that keeps getting knocked off. Sorry for such a horrid explanation


----------



## b3ndy

yuk...thing is i've already had one of those - and the hysto thing and they've not picked anything up - i'm wondering if it's got owt to do with the herbs i'm taking at the mo - as it's not happened any other month


----------



## flowerpot

thats weird B3ndy and great news about the appt, its scary isnt it getting to IVF, I'm feeling a bit


----------



## scratch

if I was you either go to your gp or just mention it at the cons appt. Are you up to date with your smear?


----------



## sarahstewart

yuk!  sounds horrid Sal....that's what I thought might be my problem as I had all that trouble with smears....but touch wood its been OK recently....cons told me pain during sex is probably my PCO (which makes sense as the pain is usually on the right hand side......)

Got a letter from Dr today (well the letter he is writing to my cons) he says..."Uterus normal and regular endometrium, left ovary had a dominant follicle and a few peripheral follicles.  The right ovary has features consistant with polycystic ovaries but also with 2 pre-ovulatory follicles noted.  This might be in relation to the herbal remedies and acupuncture she is having at the moment for fertility issues.  I note that her periods are slightly irregular and she suffers from facial acne   but no hirsutism"

Do you think this means I am gonna start ovulating from the polycystic ovary and maybe that is why my skin has started playing up again?  Also does hirsutism mean hairy?  

Hiya B3ndy....pizza sounds lovely, that is quick for the NHS....

Kerry - Awww bless DH - it will make is easier if he is helping hun won't it?


----------



## flowerpot

hirsuitism is excess hair Sarah


----------



## scratch

Sarah you face sounds just like mine. but they always maintain I dont have PCOs just all the symptoms. Never one to be left out thats me


----------



## flowerpot

like me that, my result came back "borderline negative" so it was negative but i have some of the attributes like facial hair, weight problem, endo cysts etc.  Kerry would be your best bet for the most info


----------



## scratch

we are a right lot arent we.


----------



## flowerpot

aren't we just eh!


----------



## scratch

my cute it guy has just turned up. Hopefully I will get it sorted at long last. He might be cute but he knows bugger  all about computers


----------



## KerryB

at the IT guy. Just ha dmine out again as server was playing up.

Sarah...if you need any info hun just pm me


----------



## scratch

I am going off him very quickly


----------



## flowerpot

Oh dear


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks for the info guys   My BT's show no PCOS but internal scan showed a PCO (it was my first scan)  they have also tested my testosterone levels too  

I always thought I had something wrong cos my skin has been pretty [email protected] most of my life   althought I go through good and bad times....like July when mine and Freddie's photo was taken was a good month then come end of August it started flaring up.....

anyway sorry I have been a bit me, me me recently


----------



## scratch

dont apologise. thats what we are all here for. We all have me me me moments


----------



## scratch

ok ladies I am out  of here now and it isnt a minute to soon. 

Have a lovely evening

flower  enjoy the gym

Sarah    your beautiful and lovely

kerry    Take it easy hun 

b3ndy  I have missed you already might catch you later

binty  you work far to hard  missy

I am off now to rescue the dog from dd. then into the garden to plant some bulbs

Sal xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

absolutely, thats why we are good FF's


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Sal - your DD off this week for half term?  the roads were lovely and quiet this morning!!!
Have a lovely afternoon, hope it stays dry for you xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye Sal.......you are beautiful and lovely too


----------



## binty

Afternoon all,

Sorry not been around but been feeling really  over the last week or two.  I'm probably going to steer clear for a while as everything is getting too much.

Hope you are all ok

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Awwwww Binty are you ok sweetie?
You know we are here if you need us, please dont be sad on your own.  Hope to see you back here soon, lots of love 
xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Binty...  honey. Don't feel you have to stay away cos you feel   we're here for you no matter what


----------



## sarahstewart

Awww Binty hun....I agree with the others....we are here for you


----------



## scratch

I agree too Binty dont be sad on your opwn. Remember a  problem shared is a problem halved.

Just come in from planting. and i am freezing. It takes ages as dd likes to say night night see you in the spring to every bulb!!!

But inside now with a lovely hot chocolate


----------



## flowerpot

aww bless your DD. what you planted daffs?


----------



## scratch

yeah daffs now then tulips when we come back off hols. My mum says tulips in nov. I dont need telling twice to put the trowel away


----------



## KerryB

I need to plant some.....must get round to it. Might do tulips now if I can plant them later.


----------



## scratch

I hate planting bulbs. they look lovely in spring but it is such a crappy job. when I win the lottery i will have a personnel bulb placer!!!


----------



## KerryB

We were just talking about the lottery...our office syndicate was 1 number off £450! At least the Euro is still up for grabs.


----------



## scratch

I am hopeless it takes me all my time to remember to put it on. i weould only buy to many pairs of flip flops anyway


----------



## flowerpot

I should do the lottery, i never bother.  my SIL's friend friend if that makes sense who is 17 won 7 million last week


----------



## flowerpot

i'm going in 5 mins girlies, need to nip to asda before the gym at 4.30. forgot my make up remover and with this sore on my eye i'm gonna get something from Simple or something.  see ya tomo xxxx   Binty hope your ok chuck xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower...have a good evening

Sal / Kerry - I LOVE planting bulbs   mind you I don't have to say 'night night see you in the spring'   bless DD

It is cold today isn't it?  Bet its colder 'up north'


----------



## scratch

you should of said earlier you could of come up and planted them for me. it is m,y pet hate. hash will probably dig them up anyway when he is having one of his moments


----------



## kellydallard

Hello all my clomid chick lovlies

Just wanted to give you all an update. I am 8 weeks pg today and have not long got back from my first scan and ......

[fly]   ITS TWINS  [/fly]

Totally gobsmacked but so,so happy,thanks all so much for your support

The only thing I wish for now is for lots of BFP's to come you way,you all deserve it ssoooo much

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB

OH MY GOD!!! Kelly that is fantastic! Huge congrats hun   Keep us posted.

Flower...enjoy your swim hun.

Sarah...it is cooler today definitely

Sal...bless Hash, Max does that too!

xx


----------



## scratch

OMG Kelly that is fantastic news it is about time some of us oldies got some good news. 

Now you take it easy missy. have you told Oli yet??

I am soooo pleased for you all of you

                     

SAl xxx


----------



## scratch

thats made me feel better Kerry you have a stupid dog too. But I wouldnt have him any other way


----------



## sarahstewart

[email protected]@dy hell Kelly that's amazing news   well done you!!!!!!!  Look after your precious cargo.......hopefully we will all be joining you soon on the pregnancy thread 

Its your b'day on halloween isn't it?  

Sal - we had a problem last year with rabbits digging up everything in the garden but this year bowie has kept them away


----------



## scratch

we have a resident squirrel who we feed and he buries his nuts in all the neighbours lawns and in my hanging baskets. He is so cuite though I still feed him. My next door neighbour goes mad but I dont care. he brought Mrs squirrel one day and his 2 children


----------



## KerryB

Aw bless him with Mrs Squirrel and the kids!


----------



## scratch

The only trouble is Hash chases him round the garden and churns up half the lawn. Hash absolutely hates the squirrel


----------



## KerryB

Max hates every living being except me and DH!!! And our parents and siblings! Everyone else is potentially at risk!


----------



## sarahstewart

@ Mrs & Mrs Squirrel and Family!!!!!  Bow had quite a nasty fight with a squirrel onceso I think he leaves them alone now....they can be quite nasty   

Right I am off in a minute to tesco to stock up on healthy food!!!!!  There is recipe in my  GMK book for thai veggie curry so might do that tonight as its curry week 

Bye everyone


----------



## KerryB

Oh sounds nice, let us know how it goes.  Have a nice night sweetheart


----------



## scratch

looks like it is just me and you now chick. what time to you have body whatsit?


----------



## KerryB

7pm. Will pick my friend up at 6.45. Might go home and get a brew and watch a bit of Prime Suspect. We went to the movies last night so had to Sky+ it...


----------



## scratch

It was really good. I managed to suss who dunnit but it was still good. I was naughty and had a few chioccies whilst it was on. i am just cooking dd's tea then she wont be long out of bed and I am going to  put my feet up and have a soap night


----------



## KerryB

Sounds nice...is DH on lates again?


----------



## scratch

yep as he is finishing on Thursday evening and then we go away. I suppose it gives us more money to blow in egypt. How is your ebay stuff going?? Mine is doing quite weel considering it is only fat clothes


----------



## KerryB

No we're not doing well at all!


----------



## scratch

I still have some stuff not selling but I am upto about £70 so far with 3days to go . I will send these out then put some more on


----------



## KerryB

Wow thats fab...I wonder why ours isn't selling!

Logging off now. Have a nice night honey

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks!

already been in an hour and a half - it's VERY dark and wet down South here this morning!!

catch ya's laters

S
xx

(Sorry didn't get back on yesterday for a natter - went home, had a kip then had acupuncture!)


----------



## scratch

Morning

It is soooo cold and damp here. No rain but definately very autumney. I can feel xmas is on its way

Flower  how was the gym? Can you still walk?

Kerry  How was Boxer thingy? Do you feel all invigorated?

Sarah  How was the McKiethfest?

B3ndy  i was just getting up at 630am. And it was very dark here too

Binty    Are you ok chick??

2 more sleeps  woooohoooooo

Sal  xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girlies

KELLY - OMG!!!!!!!!!!  woooo-hooooo how amazing is that. I think it would be fantastic to have twins as to get one is fantastic, to get two, wow!!
                

Bless the squirrels awww  

Yep, joined the gym again last night, its great to be back!   Just did 20 lengths, not bad seen as I havent been since May!    Meeting dh there tonight to go in the actual gym, will have to build myself up again


----------



## scratch

take it easy chick you dont want to pull anything. Especially dh!!!


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Peeps!!

How are we all today?  

I made a veggie chilli last night and it was really really yummy.....kerry would be good for you as its veggie! 

I was really tired last night and went to bed at 9pm   DH wasn't far behind and came up at 10pm which is unusual for him!

Was in the kitchen this morning getting the cat's b'fast ready when naughty milton came in with a live mouse...squeeking like mad and let it go under the sofa!!!   he eventually got it and took it outside so I locked the cat flap for a while!!!!
Bowie was just watching and I scared him by screaming and jumping around!!!  

Gotta take Bow to the vets Friday as he has a sore mouth on both sides looks like a coldsore  

B3ndy - how was acupuncture?  I have mine tonight after a break of 3 weeks....

Flower - I love swimming

Kerry/ Sal - how are you guys today  

Binty - if you are around...miss you


----------



## flowerpot

Goodness me Sarah, too much hard work in the morning chasing a mouse around etc   Bless!  awww boo to coldsores 

we went to bed at 9pm too, had to catch up on some lost sleep from the weekend!  I just read till about 9.30 then was out like a light!


----------



## scratch

OMG  Sarah I would of legged it your much braver than me

I beat you though I was in bed by 730pm I was knackered so I took my book upstairs and only managed to stay awake until 8pm. feel much better this morning though


----------



## sarahstewart

awww Heaven 7.30pm!!!!! that's lovely Sal!!!!

I tried to watch wife swap but fell asleep by 9.30pm....I love sleeping!!!

Gotta get some work done...don't gossip too much while I am gone


----------



## flowerpot

i sky+ Wife swap, watched the first couple of mins and decided to go to bed and record it!!

7.30 Sal - bliss!!!  

I can't wait for Saturday for a lie in!


----------



## flowerpot

Back in a bit, need to get some work done xxxx


----------



## KerryB

You girls can't half  ....its only 9.13 and you've done loads already!

Class was good, lots of weights mixed with cardio.  Have to clean the house tonight as I'm having a candle party tomorrow night and want the place spotless. also need to walk Max so that should be enough exercise.

Flower....glad swimming was OK. Well done you with your 20 lengths. Take it easy tonight, don't go mad.

Sal...what bliss going to bed at 7.30....might do that one night.

Sarah....bless Milton, bet he was so chuffed with himself. I guess the mouse is a goner now??

B3ndy....I hope you had an early night before that early start! 

Binty....  hope your OK sweetie.

Well DBB out but left me loads going to try and do it asap, so will pop back in a bit.

Love ya's
xxxxx


----------



## scratch

your all far to busy today. dont work to hard ladies


----------



## b3ndy

well Sal - i've got a quick half hour break - so time for a .....are you down in Hastings for a week then? it's still peeing down here - yuk yuk yuk (btw - I had my last smear in March...had a little again last night after   my acupunturist was a little worried but not too perturbed - said she'd do some points to help 'hold' my blood properly...mmm)

Sarah - acupuncture was fab thanks - I only had a short nap y'day afternoon so was quite tired when I got there and went out like a light!  

Flower - all this talk of joining the gym again is making me feel very lazy - I should follow by example really shouldn't I! but am too 'all over place' with shifts at the mo (at least that will all change at end of Nov) thanks also for what you said about my 2ww diary- I'm definitely finding  it very theraputic, I see you're doing it again this month too - I def recommend it.

Kerry - you def sound like a woman on a mission hon - am sending you lots of PMA and   ....are you going back to the docs at all about your tabs? (as for getting to bed early....mmm - it was our last night of   last night - so didn't get to bed til 11pm!! ..and can't have an early one tonight as got to pick up folks from airport...still i'm not due in till 11.30am tomorrow so hopefully will get a lie in! God I'm sleep obssssssssssesssssssssssed!)

Binty - sorry you're feeling so   hon - like the others say if you need to talk you know where we are. Keep in touch chick!! 

Well - a 1pm finish again today   then i've got to help dh get my car fixed (took his in today) all my brake lights failed on me last night on way home from acupuncturist!  .
What good news about Kelly D - as a twin myself I'm soooooooo excited for her!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

hiya chick  i wouldnt worry to much about the spotting. as long as your smears are upto date then I dont think it could be anything. If your still worried mention it at your cons appt. Or you could tell dh to be more gentle with you!!  we are in Hastings from Thursday nite until Monday afternoon. We are going to take dd to Howletts at some point as she is animal nuts.

Just had some bad news though. Remember my Great aunt who is 93 well they have just told us she has cancer of the blood. she looks so frail and little. and she is so confused as they keep taking her into hospital for blood transfusions it is only the transfusions keeping her alive now. sometimes I think it would be kinder just to let her go instead of putting her through all that. sorry to land all this on you lot but I cant get hold of dh


----------



## b3ndy

Aw sweetie - sorry to hear that your aunty is so unwell. Are they going to admit her into hospital to keep a closer eye on her. I know what you're saying about her age and her being so unwell though. Sending you lots of      

(as for dh being 'kind' to me - he's trying to kid himself that it's a 'size' ...sorry girls!! issue!!)


----------



## scratch

my dh said the same thing funny how they always think that isnt it.

And my aunt was in hospital over the weekend and we went to see her there. I wanted her to stay in but they have discharged her back to the horrid nursing home. the nursing home says they cant force her to have a bth and things like that but they can force her to have these transfusions  when she really doesnt want to.  I just wish they would follow her wishes and leave her alone. then nature would just take its course and I am sure she would be much happier.

thanks B3ndy


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal....sorry about your Auntie  

B3ndy - hey hun the sun is shinning here today  

Forgot to tell you my cats are v.naughty!!! Yesterday just as I was going to work I saw something on the floor from a distance it looked like 2 acorns (I have bad eyes!!!) as the cats are always bringing in leaves and stuff....I picked it up to put in the bin and screamed as it was a mouses head and what I think was its stomach!!!!! UghhhhhI screamed and flushed it down the toilet and washed my hands for AGES!!!

I couldn't find the body though   but found the tail last night!!!!!  GROSS aren't they?


----------



## b3ndy

oooh - they don't sound particularly caring...at least she knows that you and your mum are looking after her best interests.


Sarah - sorry that would just freeeeeeak me out - i'm not good with stuff like that!


----------



## KerryB

Sal....sorry to hear about your Aunt Hun.  Is she still compus mentas (sp)? Could she get a DNR or something similar drawn up and sign to say she doesn't want any further treatment? How horrid that they are forcing her to have them, they can be very traumatic especially when your older. Big   sweetie.

Sarah.....Ew gross! You poor thing. At least Max doesn't bring in dead things, although I think he would if he could catch a bird, he's always chasing them!

B3ndy....  at DH's size comment! They are all the same! I hope your acupuncture helps with the post-coital bleeding. Good that your up to date with your smears. I can't remember when my last one was. How often are you mean to have them, I always forget.

Having problems with junk mail again....our IT guy thinks someone has purposely put our addresses on a spam list as he's never seen so many of them! Its doing my head in!

xxx


----------



## scratch

what little loves they are Sarah. they must really love thier mummy to bring her such special pressies


----------



## scratch

kerry I have only just noticed your "heart shaped womb" note. My Mum has one of them.


----------



## b3ndy

You're meant to have smears every 3-5 years (depending on your PCT's guidelines) ..don't mean to get all 'preachy' but it's very important you keep up to date with them hon (i'm only saying this coz my ma had cervical cancer and it was only coz they caught it in good time that she was ok)


----------



## scratch

snap me too.they found my cells when I had my smear when first pg with dd. i had a biopsy and all the other guff done now I have to have one every year. oh what joy!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Sal I'm sorry to hear about your auntie   We had a similar experience earlier in the year with dh's grandad.  He was diabetic but couldnt eat and he was in pain and suffering.  They felt like you that he just needed to be at peace.   As you know he passed away just before we flew out to barbados.  Thinking of you and your family  

Sarah - EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  gross!!!!

Kerry - bummer about the emails, some people are just sick.  Well done on the exercise last night and i'm sure your walk tonight is enough.

Binty - I'm worried about her, hope she is ok 

B3ndy - so you've finally finished your BMS marathon?!!   would a PCT be worth while do you think?   trust your dh - typical man eh!


----------



## flowerpot

kerry - just make sure your smear is upto date before IVF as its one of the requirements.  I had mine in December last year (went mad and did all my bits : eye test, smear, dentist  ) so might just have to have another before my name comes up x


----------



## flowerpot

Meant to say girls, I can't believe i've actually taken my last clomid tablets last night. feels very weird and scary!   18 months I've been on them for all in all.  No wonder i'm


----------



## scratch

just think how much better you will feel without them. i start back on them when af shows up and I am sooooooo scared. i have been drug free since february


----------



## flowerpot

can you tell a definite improvement when off them?  I can't remember how i felt before them now!

Popped into the pharmacist last night and asked about my eye as GP appt is Thursday and it will have gone down again by then.  he said i might need steroid cream but as its on my face only the GP can prescribe.  he has given me a big tub of acqueous cream and said to use it as a face cream and also to add water to use as a face wash.


----------



## scratch

you just feel really normal. no hot flushes or mood swings. but I think the most differnece to me is that I havent really had a 2ww which has been really nice. no pressure


----------



## b3ndy

Same here too Sal - I've felt very normal being off the   tabs (I'm hoping the consultant won't want to put me back on them if he wants to try us out on IUI)....as for the smear tests and my mum...they weren't early enough to prevent her having a hysterectomy...she was v lucky to have had her child rearing years behind her but was still fairly young..only in her 40's.

Flower - my NHS Trust don't do PCT's.....thankfully!!   ...and yeah - I'm looking forward to a long sleep without worrying about timings/showering etc tonight!!!!!!!!! How bizarre that must be taking your last tab...have you inquired about IUI btw?


----------



## flowerpot

I havent asked about IUI B3ndy - gynae said he'd refer me onto the reproduction department for IVF.  I'm seeing gynae again in the new year to check up on stuff so see if he has any ideas before then.  I think he did quite a detailed letter to the reproduction department with my history etc, asking them to assess me for assisted conception, i guess they just thought IVF was best?  unless i'm on the WL for both   Can they do IUI with endo then?  I don't really understand it, IVF they take the eggs and sperm, put together and then transfer back.  Is IUI where they insert the sperm into the women when ovulating?  it might be because my eggs/ovaries aren't that brilliant


----------



## flowerpot

the only good thing about clomid is that it regulated my cycles to a roughly 32 day cycle.  before clomid it came when it wanted   which was a total pain.  i guess it could stay regulated though


----------



## scratch

fingers crossed it will stay regular for you. And yes IUI is where you get basted at ov time. that is what we will be doing from the new Year


----------



## flowerpot

maybe thats why then, because my ovulation is non-existent off clomid (of which i've had more than enough)


----------



## scratch

thats why they have given us another 6 months. and we can have iui for 3 of them. Scary really


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - a friend of mine has v bad endo and she went straight to IVF she didn't produce many eggs thou and they carried on with IVF although I think they should have converted to IUI.  (it failed BTW and she is in bits......can't get hold of her and she didn't turn up at the party Saturday...think its hit her hard  )

God sorry Flower didn't mean to depress you or anything    My NHS didn't do PCT's but I am glad I had one done as my consultant thinks they are worthwhile doing and I agree...I mean I don't want to carry on TTC if I am killing all of Dh's sperm off do I?    I am lucky I suppose cos I get loads of EWCM if you don't get much then its not much use  

BTW Flower I know I keep saying it BUT I believe acupuncture has regulated me....cos since clomid I have had fairly regular cycles (if a little long0

Kerry - My GP write to me when my smear is due....I have one every 3 years...hate them but agree with B3ndy I know a couple of people who have caught pre-cancerous cells.


----------



## KerryB

Mine writes to me too....it was definitely within the last 2 years.  So do PCT's test whether you are producing   antibodies? DH was acking me about that the other week, whether we'll be tested at any point.

Sal..yes   womb....found out from my hsg.


----------



## sarahstewart

what does it mean then having a heart shaped womb  

Just re-ready my last message andI sound a bit snotty, sorry


----------



## scratch

you never sound snotty hun.

Kerry have they said that it could cause any probs. My Mum had to have a ceasaren with me because of it but that was 30 years ago


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah - you're not snotty!  god thats scary about your friend but i'm glad you told me.  Yikes!


----------



## b3ndy

flower - i'm not sure about IUI and endo - I guess that's what I'll find out on Nov 29th..the nurse thought it may not be feasible but didn't rule it out completely. And agree with Sarah - acupuncture has been good for my cycles..though i've only ever been out by a few days each month.

Sarah - how come you got a PCT if your trust doesn't normally do them then? it def sounds as if it was useful for you to find out about hubbys wrigglers, but i've read such mixed stuff about them and lots of docs not relying on the results fully...did your doc explain why some do it whilst others dont? As I do wonder sometimes whether I would benefit from this test.

Kerry - i thought you had to have bloods for the antibodies issue - but might be wrong.


----------



## flowerpot

thanks girls, my SIL was telling me that there was a Chinese herbalist/acupuncturist right near where she lives which is easy for me to get to and that she wouldnt mind going too (she is ttc) so maybe we could look at that.  I noticed in the gym last night too that the healthworks bit where they do the pampering etc have started doing reflexology - £20 for an hour, is that good?


----------



## Suzie

sorry just quick post as meant to have left 5 mins ago 

A couple of you lovely ladies are on my forum buddy list so please check out your mail boxes as i have sent you messages with lovely new buddies for you  much appreciated 

If anyone else wants to be for me , it would be a great help  if not i will come find you 

Placement weekend went well i think, will be back later to let you know details 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, was just reading your diary.  how annoying was that person chucking up outside your window   Grrrrrr.  your diary doesnt half make me chuckle


----------



## flowerpot

Hiya Suzie
whats a forum buddy?  was it your birthday this weekend?  hope you saw our messages if it was! x


----------



## b3ndy

Suzie - I don't mind being a forum buddy! I know what it was like when I first joined the site - just let me know what you want me to do!

Flower - just check the acupuncturist and whether or not they're registered with the British council of Acupuncture first - there's a link on the complimentary therapies thread. I don't know about cost of reflexology I'm afraid - kerry is your woman for that....and yeah - if I ever find that person they're  ...it was very annoying at half three in the am!! (glad i'm keeping you    )

Right chicks - going to log off now - it's home time!   and am out this aft talking kitchens/doing airport runs. 

So have a good night everyone!

Sal - hope your auntie has as comfortable night as poss hon.

Sarah - happy pin pricking - it is tonight isn't it?

Kerry - any exercise plans for later?

Flower - make sure you get your early noddy wink winks (what my dad calls sleep! ) in tonight!

S
xx


----------



## binty

Hi all

Thought I'd just pop on to see how you all are

Sarah.. ew to to mouse thing mine try to bring them in but can't get the [email protected]@ers through the cat flap  
Sal.. so sorry to hear about how your aunts being treated is a [email protected]@dy disgrace  
Kerry.. glad to hear that your dh is being really supportive with the weight loss etc it's nice to have someone to cheer you on  
B3ndy.. don't know how you can do the early morning  
Flower.. how are you hun  
Kelly.. OMG twins you must be over the moon

Sorry not been around but had a hard time with work and study ended up getting a bit stressed out and taking it out on dh to the point where he left for 2 nights and what with my dads anniversary on sunday have not been dealing with it all too well.  DH came back on Saturday and we had a really long talk about everything and how selfish he has been since he lost his job I told him that no matter what I did he always made me feel that I had done the wrong thing.  Even told him I'll go on holiday on my own unless he can buck his ideas up   - he said he didn't realise how much pressure I had been under and was really apologetic.

Sorry for the me me post but felt I should let you know why I hadn't been around much

Binty


----------



## scratch

Binty    glad to have you back chick. and we all get like that sometimes it does help to just blow off steam.

I have just been allocated my first "buddy" 

i am off to read b3ndy's diary I could do with a laugh

and thanks for all the good wishes for my aunt. It means so much to me


----------



## sarahstewart

What's a forum buddy....what do I have to do Sal?

Suzie - did you see your b'day post?

Binty - good to have you back...hope things are getting better  

Flower £20 is good , I pay £30  

B3ndy - I paid privately for my PCT in Bristol......gonna read your diary now  

Flower - one lady on the boards had IUI at last minute instead of IVF and she was due to give birth y'day (can't remember her name thou  )

Kerry - you busy hun?


----------



## scratch

Flower i pay about £27 an hour for reflexology so £20 is a bargain

if you want to be a forum buddy just let suzie know and she will pair you up.

B3ndy's diary made me chuckle. she never fails to make me smile


----------



## scratch

i am out of here now ladies. if i dont ge tback on have a lovely evening whatever your upto

hump day tomorrow thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal


----------



## flowerpot

what is a forum buddy?

sounds like 20 quid is good and i'll check the acupuncture thingy out too. i might find the reflexology easier as its under one roof with my gym so i can do both if that makes sense.  do you need to check the reflexologist against and certificate or anything or do they specialise in different areas?

see ya Sal and I hope your aunt is as comfortable as possible 

Binty, good to see you chuck.  sometimes life just craps on us from a great height and we need a good blow.  hope you feel  now x


----------



## sarahstewart

OMG Just read your post on complimentary board Flower and I was just thinking about when I had reflexology (my cousin did it for me she has IF problems)  When she touched the area in my foot that was the ovary (right foot) it used to really hurt and I have just realised its my right ovary that is polycystic   my cousin always said she thought I had PCO or PCOS.....freaky isn't it?

With regards to acupuncture I phoned a few and asked if they had experience in dealing with IF I chose mine cos she has a good success rate!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

thats very interesting isnt it sarah!  she'll probably find plenty of faults with my insides 
i might just pop in the health bit tonight at the gym and ask them about it.


----------



## KerryB

Sorry been awol.....trying to find silver wall clocks for some clients!


----------



## flowerpot

well thats certainly different Kerry!!

I'm trying to get some work done, havent done much today.   if I miss you all will see you tomorrow 

i seem to be having Met bum! xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

everyone!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Have you all gone??


----------



## scratch

i am back again

Kerry did you find the clocks?

Flwoer  hows the bum chum?


----------



## KerryB

Found some...its a pain. Our major client is a huge brewery..one of their brands is changing and we have to resourse all the items - hence the silver clocks. It will be something else tomorrow!

Flower..are you back on Met now then?


----------



## scratch

Just trying to get my head round the idea of ironing all our stuff for hols. I really should make a start but just cant be bothered


----------



## KerryB

Not a nice thought! When I ask DH to do some he sits on teh sofa with the ironing board at its lowest! Talk about lazy!


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls my god you can talk, am stuggling to get on and chat but am trying to catch up with you all

kerry happy belated anniversary, we were 5 years in september, hope you had a good time.

hi flower, sal, b3ndy hows it going?

sarah yeh i get reflexolgy and have pcos and really hurts when they push on that bit is weird, i pay 20 quid for 45 mins

binty hope you feel better honey

sal how is your aunt hon?

ok i have to go back to work will try and catch up again soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## KerryB

Hi Kirsty....glad your ok. thanks for the anniversary wishes. Your scan picture is amazing....you know its a boy then? Congrats   Pop in when you can...one day we'll all be on the bun in the oven thread! I hope....


----------



## b3ndy

you're all gawn now - but before I forget - what's a 'hump day' Sal (or shouldn't I ask? ...but that could just be my   mind!)

S
xx


----------



## scratch

as usual your mind is in the gutter. hump day means Wednesday your over the hump of the week. I think it was Sarah who first said it

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

...am liking it!! .....and to make it an extra special 'Hump Day' can you be in a hump??


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girlies
how are we today?

I've got tons of work to do so gonna get on with that after I've caught up with messages and will be back in a bit xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - meant to say, nope not on met I just can't seem to get on it again. but still get met bum occasionally after all this time!


----------



## scratch

Morning

does anyone else think it is bloody freezing?

One more get up woooohoooooooooooo


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning!

Well remembered Sal it was me that said 'hump day'  

Not much goss today....had acupuncture last night.....have lots of 'damp' apparently  

Flower/b3ndy/Kerry/Binty - Hiya hope you are all OK.......got a few bits to do this morning should be back in a while thou.

BTW - Sal I was freezing last night in bed kept my dressing gown on ALL night


----------



## scratch

Very sexy!!!

Af arrived late last night. I am so scared about taking the clomid I have actually thought about putting it off until next month. I am such a coward. I am going to try and work  my dates out to see if i will be due when we go to Egypt as I dont want to have the am I arent I feelings while I am away

What do you lot think??


----------



## flowerpot

its freezing! I'm gonna put my winter duvet on at the weekend


----------



## scratch

i never took mine off. Spare a thought for me spending the weekend in a caravan!"!!!


----------



## flowerpot

It could go either way Sal, see if you are due to ov on hols, that would be a good time to, otherwise its weighing up any s/e you may have and how you feel about them interferring with your hols?  will you check your p/m x


----------



## scratch

right I have checked my dates and i seem to be back on a 26 day cycle. so going off that i will have another af before we go away and then we will be away for cd14. So I am not going to take the clomid this month I am going to risk it and wait for next month. thats assuming things go to plan


----------



## flowerpot

that sounds good, so your first clomid cycle you should be oving on your hols?  When do you do your IUI then, in the new year?


----------



## scratch

the cons said whenever I was ready. We get 3 attempts so i thought I would try by ourselves while we were away get xmas out the way and go for jan feb and march. that scares the poop out of me too. I have lost my nerve with all this ttc stuff. I have quite enjoyed not worrying about it and concentrating on the weight loss.


----------



## flowerpot

I can understand that chick, you're probably experiencing the opposite side to me whereas I'm worried about the ttc stopping.  I just wish all our dreams would come true


----------



## scratch

i think I need to borrow dd's wand


----------



## flowerpot

yeah  

good idea about having a big meet up Sal in the new year then we can meet everyone hopefully altogether


----------



## scratch

I better get rid up these spots first or i will scare everyone away. I have just texted witchie to check she is ok

s x


----------



## flowerpot

what with your spots and my swollen red eye, what a gorgeous bunch 

good, let us know x


----------



## scratch

I have decided to treat myself to some nice nails for my hols. there is a salon in Worsley doing a special ofer a full set for £10. So I might just have them done. i always feel really glam with long nails.


----------



## flowerpot

good idea


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls


----------



## KerryB

Morning...

Hope we're all OK? I was up at 5.30 to take DH to the airport, he's gone to NI for 2 days. Bless him he always gets the wrong terminal and ends up running for the plane! They had to phone thru to see if they would still let him on!   Anyway he made it!

This meet up business is getting   if any more is said I will sort it out. End of...   Don't worry it won't be a problem. We will start getting numbers for after Xmas and go from there.

DBB out and not much to do.  

xxxx


----------



## scratch

that smy kind of day chick. No boss about and not much to do. You keep off ebay though


----------



## KerryB

Still hardly selling anything...gutted! Just had a question about the 31 Disney vids we're selling! And some perfum is selling but thats it!


----------



## janie77

I am totally addicted to ebay - we had a massive clear out last year and I sold so much stuff on ebay that I made 2000 quid - I couldn't believe that people would pay good money for all of our crap!!  Anyway, this money is going towards our treatment so I'm glad I did it.


----------



## scratch

i am doing quite well at the minute but I still have loads more to put on. I have to do it in stages as it gets on my nerves. 
I have a fetish for Monsoon clothes for dd and she grows so quick. And people pay a fortune for them


----------



## sarahstewart

Good Idea about the meet up BUT I was looking forward to meeting you guys on an oldie meet too


----------



## flowerpot

£2,000 Jane thats fantastic!  I should get my ass into gear, i've bought stuff off ebay but only via cheque, could never get my paypal account working 

Sarah, you are coming to our new year meet up no matter where it is, I want to meet you Binty and B3ndy so much    Even if we drag you both up here and stay with us


----------



## KerryB

Yeah sarah, we'll still have a national Oldies meet up for us Northies and your Southies! Dont' worry chick, we won't leave you out! Like Flower, I can't wait to meet you, B3ndy and Binty!

Why isn't my stuff selling then? Maybe its too high. But we've started it all low. Loads of clothes and still more to put on. I'm trying to sell my long sheepskin like coat that cost me a fortune, no-one's interested!

xxx


----------



## janie77

It did take about 7 months to sell that much stuff, and I sold some old chairs too which helped get to that amount.  Kerry, a lot of my stuff didn't sell the first time round and I had to re-list loads of it.

Is there something organised now for a New Year meet up?  I must have missed this.


----------



## Suzie

morning 

check out this thread to see what a forum buddy is  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65226.0

I have just seen my birthday thread ! thanks guys 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## scratch

how long have you got left on your stuff?

and I agree with the others it wouldnt be the same without Sarah,B3ndy and Binty and you never know we might even get Minxy to come


----------



## janie77

Suzie - I have found my Buddy now and just sent her a PM - thanks x


----------



## scratch

i have pm'd mine too. 

i want to go home my back is aching so much I hate af


----------



## flowerpot

Jane - here you go chuck http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71635.0


----------



## flowerpot

Jane - can you see the full clomid board?  I'm just thinking that you can't see the full thing with all the messages?


----------



## KerryB

There is just over a day to go on most items. This is the third time I've listed some of them! Its the cost of re-listing that the problem, my latest ebay invoice was for £31!! 

Janie....full meet up after xmas will probably be sorted out in teh next few weeks.


----------



## sarahstewart

thanks girls  

Gonna do the buddy thingy now


----------



## sarahstewart

I can't click on suzie's link


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Kerry.. i tried to sell stuff on e-bay but had no response - will probably have another go at the weekend
Sal.. your right prob best to leave the   pills this month and start next cycle
Olive.. can't seem to get the link to work  
Janie.. £2,000 is quite alot did you have anything left at home when you finished  
Sarah/B3ndy.. maybe we should arrange a southeners meet up  
Flower.. how are you hun

Well had flu jab this morning stung a little bit I'm always a wuss with jabs  

Best try to get some work done but can't be  

Binty


----------



## Suzie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65226.0

try this one 

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Binty....ouch, nasty flu jab but it will be worth it to not be ill all winter!

How autumnal is it now. I have huge chestnuts tree's outside my window at work and all the leaves are changing   Hate the bare tree's.


----------



## janie77

Ah found the thread on the New Year meet up - thanks.

DH is such a hoarder so I had plenty of stuff to sell.  I sold mostly old books, dvds, videos, cd's and clothes.  Got the most money for books as we had some really old ones which are now out of print.


----------



## KerryB

I was considering putting my Sindy house on there....I had a look theother day and there were a few vintage one's but not as old as mine is!! Mine the original 3 storey one with the lift on the outside!  Might get something for that!


----------



## scratch

i had one of those. Showing our age now


----------



## janie77

Me too!

Kerry, Sindy and Barbie are very collectable now so you should get a good price for it if you decide to sell.


----------



## KerryB

I'll rescue it from my parents loft this weekend i think.


----------



## scratch

the only vintage thing I have is my dad!!!


----------



## janie77

, and I have my DH


----------



## KerryB




----------



## flowerpot

I had one too!  It was my best ever xmas pressie as a kid!


----------



## KerryB

Me too...apart from the crib my granddad made me for my doll Jessica! That was fab it had a net curtain valance and all sorts!


----------



## scratch

there has just been a story on the news about someone selling books on ebay that they nicked from Manchesters central library. it wasnt you was it Janie?


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## KerryB

How funny would that be!


----------



## scratch

she is keeping very quiet. apparently they sold one worth £35,000 i think I need to visit the library more


----------



## flowerpot

blimey, you get down there Sal, and share the cash with me 

I think B3ndy was spending time with her folkes today before they jetted off again?


----------



## scratch

i was just wondering where she was. i havent heard anything from Witchie. I sent her a text i hope she is ok


----------



## sarahstewart

Nothing from Witchie then   hope she is OK.....B3ndy was starting work at 11 ish today I think so maybe she is busy  

I am so hungry 

I did not have a sindy house was a deprived little girls   I had a girls world thou


----------



## flowerpot

yeah i think she was picking up her folkes from the airport yesterday or this morning, they are here for a bit then jetting off again!

oh heck i hope she is ok, funny that she hasnt replied to the text


----------



## scratch

i sent her an email yesterday too she hasnt replied to either. she might of been whisked away for her birthday as a surprise i hope so


----------



## flowerpot

oh lets hope so!


----------



## KerryB

Hope Witchie is ok....B3ndy probably busy


----------



## scratch

Or asleep


----------



## scratch

I am out of here now chicks. have a lovely afternoon and evening

flower  enjoy naughty night and good luck with the weigh in


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Sal 
xxx


----------



## janie77

Bye Sal x

How funny is that selling books that were nicked from central library - it wasn't me, honestly  

Just got back from the clinic - the injections don't hurt at all, they made me do a practice one in my leg with an empty syringe, I was so scared of jabbing it in but it really didn't hurt at all.  The most complicated thing is mixing the drugs together and then drawing it up into the syringe but I'm sure I'll get the hang of it.  I wish they did those auto-injector things but they don't at my clinic so its all the old fashioned way with a proper needle.  Feel a lot better about it all now.  

Hope witchie is OK, she sent me a PM last week about the injections and I replied but haven't heard anything since.


----------



## KerryB

Janie....glad we won't have to be visiting you in Styal Womens Prison for theiving books!!!  Glad the appt went well, knew you'd be ok. So when do you start?

Bye Sal


----------



## flowerpot

so glad it went well Jane, well done you.  I'm sure you'll do just fine


----------



## janie77

Thanks girls.  Start on the injections on day 2 of next cycle which will probably be around 10 November. Have to inject for about 12 days with scans from day 8 onwards then they tell you when to do the last injection which is called Pregnyl which makes you ovulate and then DH does his bit and then its IUI, the nurse said its just like having a smear test and doesn't hurt at all.  Then you have to have cyclogest pessaries which helps with the womb lining and implantion.  Feel as though things are really moving along now.  Its not as expensive as I thought it would be, the drugs were 220 and the IUI is 600.

I live right near to Styal Prison too!


----------



## sarahstewart

Janie you are very brave hun!!!!   is the pessaries 'front or back bottom'


----------



## flowerpot

god it sounds scary and exciting all at the same time Jane, I've a good feeling about it 

I'm leaving about 3.15 girls, gonna do my food shop tonight before weigh in at 5pm so that frees up tomorrow to go to the gym


----------



## janie77

The jury is still out on that one - you can do either, but the nurse told me that front bottom is best for most people.  Dont really fancy putting it up my bum  , infact dont really fancy putting up my tuppence either   but hey ho, if thats what it takes then so be it!!!

Flower you are good going to the gym again - I dont have the energy or the enthusiasm when I have been at work all day.  Yeah your right is is scary and exciting too.  Am going to get as healthy as possible now over the next couple of weeks and try to be as stress free as I can.


----------



## scratch

Jane  well done you I knew you could do it.  And with regards to front or back bottom I always thought that the back bottom was for one way traffic anyway. not a pretty thought

i am on here trying to avoid doing the ironing for our hols and cleaning the hamster out. i know I must get it done but just cant move my bum. i think I need to have a little chill time


----------



## KerryB

at one way traffic! Sal you kill me


----------



## flowerpot

sal that was funny ha ha!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

at one way traffic!!!!!

Bye Flower hun enjoy your food shopping


----------



## janie77

Me too!!!

And I have been having quite a lot of that lately - Kerry, do you know if Metformin which is made by different drug companies can give you even more s/e's?  My last prescription was for 850mg tablets as I have been struggling to get 3 lots of 500 down, so now I have switched to 2 x 850 and I have had the most awful Met bum since Sunday, this lot is made by a diffrent company and I wondered if that's the s/e have been a bit worse.

And Girls, thanks for all the encouragement on the injections - your the best


----------



## flowerpot

i'm exhausted! what an afternoon.
signing off soon so will love you and leave you chicks xxx


----------



## KerryB

Bye Flower honey....we'll get sorted don't worry  

Janie....not sure about that hun. Not noticed any difference with mione from different manufacturers. Could just be cos your dose has increased by 200mg. Keep an eye on it though.


----------



## janie77

Bye Flower xxx

Thanks Kerry for that and for clearing up the meeting thing.  You may be right and the Met bum is just beacuse of the slightly higher dose, will keep an eye on it though xxx


----------



## b3ndy

hi ya chicks

sorry i'm on here so late - been up to eyes at work.

flower -   if i've already missed you - hopefully i'll have more time tomorrow - no wonderboy around anyway - happy shopping

  at the tuppence and one way traffic!! my neice calls her tuppence a 'woo woo' that kills me too!! calls her daddy's bits a 'woo woo' too though which will no doubt get very confusing for the poor girl as she grows up  

Janie - when I saw my new private consultant he swapped my met dose to 2 X 850mg as i said i was feeling poo on 3X500mg - and to be honest it sorted stuff....BUT I have two friends who are pharmacists and the hubby told me last week that there's such a thing as 'slow release' metformin and it gets rid of side effects COMPLETELY - just not many docs prescribe it - it may be worth a go (sorry girls - forgot to tell  you about this)

Sal  - howz yer aunty doing?

binty - hi chuck - how are you today - glad you got things sorted with dh!

sarah  - any little surprises from the boyz last night? hope I didn't offend with my second text last night!!   (this could go on forever!!)

Kerry - where in NI is your hubby? my folks got back from there last night - said the weather has been gorgeous over there (makes a change! )

S
xx


----------



## scratch

there is alot of talk about bums this afternoon

Flower   be good food shopping and enjoy the gym

i have managed to iron my stuff so I am ok just got dd and dh's to do. At least dd's is small so wont take long. At this rate dh will look like a sack off spuds. I could do with b3ndys ironing lady


----------



## janie77

Sal well done for getting the ironing done.

B3ndy - thats interesting about the slow release Met, will definitely ask about this next time I need a script, thanks for that.


----------



## KerryB

For once I am on top of my ironing!

B3ndy....he's in/around Belfast today and tomorrow. He has two stores to visit for surprise audits! Makes him very unpopular, its a good job he's so good looking!   I am biased of course!

Janie....let me know how you get on hun.


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  she is much the same but thanks for asking chick


I have to post these for all my lovely "oldies" they are from dd and she is driving me nuts


----------



## KerryB

Bless her! Right back at ya...


----------



## janie77

Ditto


----------



## scratch

she keep skicking me off to look at all the smilies. We have swimming lessons in a bit so if I miss any of you have a great evening. it is so cold and wet wrap up warm lovies


----------



## janie77

Enjoy swimming Sal and have a lovely evening -  yes its like winter now, time to dig out the winter coat me thinks.


----------



## scratch

thanks chicks she is lucky to have such lovely honourary aunties


----------



## sarahstewart

I am gonna be off soon too so have a good evening all you 'golden oldies'  

               those are for DD, Sal.

TTFN


----------



## b3ndy

see ya Sal and Sarah!!

Kerry - I have relatives who live in Belfast - no doubt your dh will be supping a guiness or two tonight!!


----------



## KerryB

I would think so B3ndy....whilst watching the United-Crewe game on TV! 

Sal..have a nice night hun. One more get up


----------



## KerryB

Right I'm offski to prepare for lots of ladies looking at candles! Sounds exciting hey...I know how to live it up!!  

Love y'all lots

xxxxx


----------



## janie77

I think you have all gone - I'm off too as I'm late for a mtg.  Kerry have fun at the Candle party, hope it all goes well.

Have a nice evening everyone

Jane xxx


----------



## binty

Morning lovelys

Don't be shocked as I'm the first one on here today  

Yep got up really early this morning been in work since 7:30   as couldn't sleep.  AF got me well a truly last night loads of clots and cramps so couldn't sleep well decided I'd come to work instead.  

Hope you all had a good evening.

Sal.. how's dd's swimming getting on
Kerry.. I love candles have them all over the bathroom and light them all when having a bath and turn the light out - so relaxing
Sarah.. how are you hun
B3ndy.. your working hard hun
Flower.. did you have a nice rest last night
Janie.. hope the met bum clears soon

Binty


----------



## scratch

Morning

As usual last working day and i have loads to do. So I better get my backside in gear this morning. I will be back to chat in a bit

Binty  Lovely to see you about. My af has disappeared. I had a heavy show after jiggy the other night then nothing since. I just hope it isnt the old erosion playing up again. 

Kerry  How was the candle party??

B3ndy/Flower/Sarah/jane  Catch yu all in a bit.

Love sal xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

morning girlies

Binty - I was shocked to see you so early !!!   Sorry about AF, if you have come in early to work can you go home early?  hope so 

went to WW lost ½lb, happy with that after my hectic weekend of eating and drinking and did food shopping for the week.  Back to gym tonight.  Dh told me last night he might have to go to germany in the next few weeks for a few days to do some training   I'll miss him so much

see you in a bit xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Binty!!!!!  Hiya hun  

Sal - where are you off again I can't remember  

Kerry - how was the candle party?

Flower/B3ndy/Janie - hey peeps

I have a meeting in a bit so will be away from my desk until lunch time....if I miss you Sal, have a great time won't you  

Flower well done the weight loss


----------



## scratch

Hastings

I really shuld get some work done


----------



## KerryB

Sack work Sal...talk to us!

Flower....well done losing that half pound, very good after your weekend! I've PM'd you my reply!  

Binty...morning hun, nice to see you about. Sor5ry witch got you, she's an evil cowbag! Hope your course is going well. 

Sarah....any more nice GMK meals? How are the boys?

B3ndy...think you having a lie in today, or maybe not!   as ever!

Well candle party was great, although we didn't get started till late! Earned £58 commission! So my sis and I wanted to buy this display thing for mum for xmas, so got that free and bought some gorgeous white cone and ball candles for Xmas that my sister will pay half of, so really only spent £16! Very reasonable I think! Very tired today, can't wait for bed tonight! 

xx


----------



## scratch

I have sacked the work already. I have upgraded my AA membership and sorted all my routes out though.  i must get some done as my workmate is off and back tomorrow and I will be off she will go nuts

swimming lessons are getting better. DD is finally realising that she wont sink.


----------



## binty

Flower.. well done on loosing 1/2lb hun keep up the good work - nope can't leave early will still be here at 5:30 but no later as I have a home darts match tonight
sal.. work always goes bonkers when you've got time off
Sarah.. hopefully you can chat this afternoon
Kerry.. studying in the evening just started typing up next assignment 2,500 words   only typed 1,000

Just finished a meeting need to catch up on emails will pop back later

Binty


----------



## scratch

forgot to say Iheard from Witchie last night. she says she is ok but feeling a little wobbly. she said she will be back online soon and we are not to worry. Easier said than done


----------



## flowerpot

why is she wobbly?  hope she is ok poor girl.

i need to do some work


----------



## sarahstewart

poor witchie hope she comes back soon  

In  case you are wondering my appointment hasn't turned up yet so I am chatting whilst waiting ...so could suddenly disapear in abit!!!


----------



## scratch

I  am going off line for a bit to get some work done and take a breather.


----------



## sarahstewart

me too Sal!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Me too...DBB leering over my shoulder!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

I'm doing some work for a bit xxx


----------



## KerryB

I've done some! DBB out this afternoon so can   then....


----------



## b3ndy

just 'touching' base chicks before I go into work

Flower - well done on the loss chick - Like you say it's very good considering your blow out weekend...my dh is off next week for work too   back to Africa for 2 weeks - just as our building work is starting - he's got that well planned hasn't he! 

Kerry - glad the candle party went well - they sound gorgeous! our builders wife was holding one too last night .....is this like the millienium's version of tuppaware parties me thinks?!  How's your dh finding the Emerald Isle - I hope they're all being nice to him!

Sal - give us a wave from the M25 on your journey tomorrow - what time you setting off? Glad to hear dd's swimming is going well - is she swimming unaided then? You said the witch has disappeared - that sounds   was she late at all?

Sarah - how you doing chick? howz Bow's mouth now? not long to go til your hols now - how exciting!!

Binty - you'll be getting in as early as me on an early start soon!  Sorry to hear af got you - was the witch bang on time?

Well - got home last night and it was back to the painting fest - got my dad roped in to paint the cast iron bath - bless him....got more to do tonight though!  and then it's all (fingers crossed) being fitted on Monday. Hey Flower - you're a Man Utd fan aren't you? I see they've drawn Southend in the Carling Cup...my dad is a MASSIVE Red Devils fan and is wetting himself (the Southend ground is only 20 mins away from us!) so I've now been tasked with getting him tickets! 

Right got to go and sort my stuff out for work - catch you all laters

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

i am a united fan B3ndy!  is it   classic!!!  

Sal, thats weird about AF?

I'm popping in and out today girls, trying to work inbetween


----------



## scratch

I have done some work and now I just want to go home and get sorted

B3ndy  We are leaving at midnight tonight then dd will sleep all the way. I cant stand all the are we there yet and thats just from dh!!

Flower  I reallt dont know what af is playing at. Still no show but I am not due until tomorrow I give up trying to keep track of this body


----------



## KerryB

Your decorating sounds like mine...never ending! Be worth it in the end.  So DH is off n his travels again...and at the right time it seems!  DH is fine, had a quiet night in the hoel last night watching the United-Crewe game. He's back tonight thank goodness.


----------



## scratch

I hope you 2 get pressies from all these little jaunts your dh's make


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

Am off today so have only just logged on.  Didint get to bed until really late, was out with a client then got home and had the most terrible Met Bum and then spent about an hour being sick, feel a bit better today but am too scared to eat anything - oh well at least it may help with the diet!

Binty - you were up and about early, sorry about the nasty AF.  Have fun at the darts match

Flower - well done on the loss, thats really good considering the weekend you had

Sal - have a fantastic holiday.  Wonder whats going on with your AF?  Hope Witchie is ok

Kerry - The candle party sounds like it went well.  Bet your glad DH is coming home

B3ndy - sounds like you have been busing with all the painting - at least its almost done now.  I am rubbish with all things DIY, I usually have to get my Dad to everything!

Sarah - think your in your meeting now - don't work too hard.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot

Aww Jane its horrible when Met gets like that, i must admit I felt like that a lot, scared to eat or playing it safe with toast for tea!  You should be able to get a rough list of foods that won't agree with you, I knew to avoid curry and risotto!


----------



## scratch

i would be no good on it then that is all i eat!!


----------



## KerryB

Aw Jane sorry you've been ill hun. Its so horrid isn't it. I completely sympathise. I hope you manage something today, try some toast or something simple.


----------



## janie77

Thanks Girls  , will try some toast in a bit.  The thing is that I ate a very bland dinner last night because I have been feeling a bit ropey since I upped the dose and it still go me.  Met is a horrible drug.  Poor DH just didn't know what to do, I was on the bathroom floor crying and being sick and in a terrible state - aren't men rubbish at times like that?

I'll be fine, I know from last time I upped the dose it will pass eventually.  Anyway at least I got a day off because of it, am still in my PJ's, was planning on getting on top of my housework, but cant really be bothered


----------



## flowerpot

it might have been your dinner or even the night before meal, thats happened to me, i've had something easy then had met bum but it was the thing i had earlier in the day that caused it


----------



## KerryB

Met, its horrid stuff. Poor DH, their not good with sick stuff are they!


----------



## scratch

awww take it easy chick and have a pj's day you can chat to us stuff the housework


----------



## sarahstewart

hey peeps back from my meeting now  

Janie - sorry you were poorly hun  

Binty - wow best get typing hun

B3ndy - Bow's mouth looks a liitle better but still gonna take him, Milton brought me a pressie today a dead mouse (thank god it was dead)  

Sal/Flower/B3ndy - Lova YA!!!!


----------



## scratch

Love Ya too chicken


----------



## Suzie

mornin ladies  

janie - im suffering with the met too today  so big hugs 

hope we are all ok? 

love
suzie xx


----------



## scratch

My god there are some bad bottoms about today. take cover ladies!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

love you too xxxx

Hi Suzie
I'm ok thanks chuck, how are you?


----------



## b3ndy

back again chicks - hopefully be able to natter for a wee while today as wonderboy not around   and (touch wood) it seems like there's not too much for me to do (makes a change! )

Flower - you wouldn't believe the hype that is going on for this game now - I won't hear the last of it at home or work!

Sal - how exciting for dd - a midnight trip in the car....I want to come!!  (don't forget your eclairs!)

Janie - sorry to hear you're feeling so rough - maybe get booked into docs and ask about that slow release stuff - i told my dad about it last night too as he's on metformin for his diabetes and is finding the (ahem) excess wind problems a bit embarrassing (specially at work    and he's very much a 'better out than in' type of bloke!) so he's going to see his doc about it

Sarah - you out of your meeting now chuck? 

Kerry - is your dh home tonight then? hope he has some nice pressies for you - I'm gonna make sure I get one this time!!  

Hey Suzie - howz you? have you seen the post above to Janie about slow release metformin - apparantly it's much better with no side effects!!


----------



## sarahstewart

I am not even on met and I have a bad bum think its all this fresh fruit and veg on the GMK diet


----------



## Suzie

Im good thanks 

My mum takes the slow release met along side her insulin and has no met bum with it  
I dont usually have any probs with the met as have learnt what i can and cant have with it, but something has triggered it, not sure what , maybe the chinese i ate last night    

xx


----------



## KerryB

Could be.....if it was greasy. Ooh can't have that whilst on Xenical, that would be horrid!


----------



## flowerpot

chinese and Met = lethal!

I'm gonna see which GP i get tonight for my eye and mention slow release to him

B3ndy - what division are they in?


----------



## Suzie

well i am also back on the reductil! so my own fault really  will i ever learn


----------



## flowerpot

is that like the xenical then, you have to avoid greasy stuff?  is it ok with carbs unlike Met?


----------



## KerryB

Oh Suzie what happened?


----------



## Suzie

kerry nothing hun i just have met bum 

Flower it has less side effects than the xenical , I dont get any of the runny bum if i eat any fat but it does make me not want to eat at all, which is a good thing   and it has helped me lose all the weight 

xx


----------



## scratch

I was the other way with the Reductil.  I think my record was 12 days. not nice


----------



## Suzie

aww sal ! I find i am ok as take it with my met so it usually balances it out so to speak


----------



## scratch

I thought I was going to need duno rod at one point but it seems to of calmed down now. I only have about 4 lbs to go and then I have to be really good and maintain.

suzie you will do brill chick


----------



## b3ndy

Flower - they went up to the Championship this season - but not doing so well - god we'll be going footy mad at work soon.

  at the chinese Suzie!  

Yuk at the dyno rod Sal - we had to call them out once when my cousin came to visit.....it was like a submarine and just wouldn't go away!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Just sent you all some   even suzie who has 1000's see I am not a jealous person!!! 

Hmmm Chinese suzie whilst I was tucking into chicken with shiitake mushrooms


----------



## scratch

I would of tried anything to shift it. and I dont mean out the drains I mean out of me!!!!


----------



## Suzie

sarahstewart said:


> Just sent you all some  even suzie who has 1000's see I am not a jealous person!!!
> 
> shiitake mushrooms


what mushrooms  

thanks for the bubbles you so not jealous person


----------



## janie77

Am definitely going to try and get some of that slow release met thanks for letting us know B3ndy

Right I'm going to try and have a cuppa and a bit of toast and pray that it stays down.

Sal -   at the dino rod!!!

Suzie - sorry your having a bad time with met bum too - isn't it just awful.  I was too scared to go to work today in case it started there.  Hope you feel better soon.

I'll be back in a bit - housework just sounds like too much hard work today, much prefer to gossip to you girls instead!!

Oh and thanks for the bubbles - right back at yer


----------



## scratch

we are back on bottoms again.


----------



## flowerpot

anyone elses computer running slow?  its taking me ages to get into anything!  i might have to log out and come back in a bit x


----------



## sarahstewart

mine always running slow...still on dial up here in the sticks  

Suzie - Sal mistyped it yesterday missed out the i so it was changed to poopake


----------



## scratch

Ok chicks

I am off now. Decided to have an early finish and try and get everything done and get some sleep. Ready for my midnight journey 

If I dont get back on have a lovely weelend and I will see you all Tuesday 

Love ya all 

Dont ever change

Sal xxx


----------



## Suzie

i know the word **** changed to ****


----------



## Suzie

and that didnt say poop  when i typed it


Sal have a lovely time  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Sal, have a wonderful time i'm sure you will !!!  Enjoy the macdonalds        xxxx

oh i've got it !!!! i've only just got what you are trying to type instead of poop i was wondering what poopaike mushrooms were ha ha      SH---IAKE?


----------



## janie77

at the poopake mushrooms.

Sal - have a great time xx


----------



## b3ndy

i've only just got it too Flower!  

  at the poop mushrooms - is that another gillian number Sarah?

see ya Sal - have a TOP hols hon!! and wrap up warm!!

Janie - hope you feel better soon chuck!


----------



## sarahstewart

Suzie you hve lost it hun      

Bye Sal - have a fab time.....will miss you loads hunnyXXXXX

just posted the poopake mushroom recipe on the recipe thread


----------



## flowerpot

Sal - dont forget the clocks go back! and next time we see you it will be halloween!!


----------



## janie77

feel a lot better now I have some food in me, just had toast so fingers crossed.  Right I really should get something done in the house otherwise I will have too much to do at the weekend.

jane xx


----------



## b3ndy

my computer is now playing up chicks - so may be dipping 'in and out' this aft.

Janie - i've given up trying to clean my house - as soon as it's done then dh traipses through with some sort of c*ap on his shoes from the work that's going on at the mo! joy! 

do the clocks go back this weekend then? oooooh and extra hour in bed  -yum yum


----------



## flowerpot

I need to get some work done!!!! my boss is back tomorrow and i've not done anything i needed to

yeah clocks go back, an extra hour in bed Mmmmmmm  I might be sad though and use it to go the gym as I can't go monday, having my electricity metre replaced and they've said between 5 and 8 pm


----------



## KerryB

God you can chat!


----------



## b3ndy

That's the spirit Flower - but you know me ..........sleep obsessed - can't get enuf of it (which reminds me - I must catch up with my 2ww diary - got another funny story about being tired and a petrol station attendant!!  )

kerry - nice lunch chick?


----------



## flowerpot

I'll look forward to reading it B3ndy, you have kept me entertained !!


----------



## sarahstewart

Oh you are hilarous B3ndy!!!!

Girls - she is just the same in 'real life'


----------



## janie77

I'm back - cant be bothered with housework!!!

B3ndy - your diary is great, just had a look now


----------



## KerryB

I'll go have a look too.....lunch was yum, played cards too, not a lot else to do here!!


----------



## flowerpot

i will read the update.  you should publish it B3ndy!! 

I feel very wound up today    I just hope we are all ok now


----------



## flowerpot

i'll be signing off soon as off to the doctors so will see you tomorrow, my boss is in in the morning so i might not be around much.

Love ya's  xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

Fingers crossed you get your eye sorted sweetie!! make sure you put yer feet up with a nice glass of vino or a tinny tonight and chill!! that's a 'golden oldie' order missy  

And I'm glad I'm keeping you amused chicks - (can you tell I write for a living?!)

Kerry - get you playing cards!! what a way to spend an afternoon at work


----------



## KerryB

Not playing now! Only at lunchtime. We all get tourettes when we play and don't win!  

 Flower hope you get sorted.


----------



## flowerpot

Jane - your inbox if full hon x


----------



## janie77

What on my PM's - are you suposed to delete ssome of them

Good luck at the doctors Flower xxx


----------



## flowerpot

yeah 100 is your max, its gone through now xxxx


----------



## janie77

I am such a  , sorted it now.


----------



## sarahstewart

God I have never had 100 messages  

Who mentioned alcohol?   am gagging for a glass of wine but am trying to be healthy and a drop hasn't touched my lips since Saturday


----------



## b3ndy

Is that coz you're still 'drying out' from Saturday?!   ......i'm in the 2ww so am going to try and stay off it this month


----------



## KerryB

I had a few last night. Had really terrible chest pain today, like indigestion. I've had it a lot, probably from the Xenical! Can't wait to weigh in on Sunday night/Monday morning! I hope I've lost this week


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy what CD are you on when is af due?  Mine is due Sunday 5th November...OMG can you beleive its nearly a year since I started clomid    although I actually joined the  clomid thread in August 2005!!!! (whilst waiting for my af!!!)


----------



## janie77

I had a few glasses of vino too last night - I've been off alcohol for a while but got a taste for it again when I was on holiday.  Am not having anymore now though as will be on the 2ww after tomorrow like B3ndy and then next cycle is IUI so want to be good.

Kerry - The chest pain doesn't sound nice.  I am sure you will have lost this week you have been really good, unlike me, I have had a terrible week again, I am so rubbish at dieting - although with all the sickness and met bum I may have lost a little bit afterall.


----------



## b3ndy

oooh - Kerry hope you do well this week chuck! ...maybe the alcohol 'reacts' with the tabs? is there any advice on the leaflet that came with them?

Sarah - i'm due to test (and I will this month) on Sat Nov 4th (day before you) and that will be a 31 day cycle ....like last month - that is unless the witch turns up before then.

Janie - we find out on Nov 29th when we see our consultant whether we're being put forward for IUI...so i'll be asking your advice if they do decide that's our next plan of action


----------



## sarahstewart

b3ndy ahhh just noticed on the 2ww thread hun!!!

I am off in a bit have a nice night ladies and can I just say one thing.........................ITS FRIDAY TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mmmmm wine


----------



## KerryB

I've not counted days or BMS days or anything this cycle! I have not idea when the   is due and feel quite good about it!
Sarah...have a nice night honoey.

Janie...I'm rubbish too, just doing this as I don't want to let DH down!

B3ndy....Didn't say anything on teh Xenical leaflet, have had it on and off for a few weeks. Due to go to the nurse next week for weight & BP check...will see then.


----------



## janie77

Sarah   at the wine, what happened with trying to be healthy?   You make me chuckle.  Have a nice evening.  I wont be around tomorrow as I'm out all day with work, so have a great weekend and I'll catch up with you on Monday xxx

Kerry - your not rubbish hun, your doing really well.  My problem is that I'm good, I loose half a stone then I get bored and slowly put it all back on again


----------



## janie77

B3ndy, just let me know if you need to know anything about the IUI, I'm still getting my head around it all at the moment, but this time next month I will have had it......blimey thats a scary thought, I hadn't thought about it in those terms until just now.


----------



## KerryB

Janie, have a nice weekend hun


----------



## janie77

I'm still here - cant believe I have spent the entire day on here, my house is a tip, I have an enormous pile of washing and you know what.......I DON'T CARE


----------



## KerryB

Good for you! thankfully I cleaned like a loon for the candle party last night, all washing and ironing is up to date too so shouldn't have too much to do at the weekend.

Ooh forgot to say, having hair done on Saturday. Not sure whether to keep growing it and let it go curly again, or have it lopped off and start again. And whether to have more blond highlights or go a bit darker again!


----------



## janie77

Love going to the hairdressers.  How long is your hair now?  I had all of mine chopped off just before hols, its in a very short bob now, I've not had hair this short for years but I really like it and its so easy to sort out.

I'd like to have some highlights too, but I have always been dark apart from the grey ones of course, so am a bit scared about completely changing the colour


----------



## KerryB

Its just below shoulder length. It grows quite quickly but I'm so impatient. Fancied a change. I've been every colour imaginable over the years, fancy being a caramel/golden brown colour this time! Problem I have is its naturally curly, and half the time I can't be bothred to straighten it so I end up tying it back....would like something more manageable or I will just persevere with it until its longer and curly! Decisions decisions!


----------



## janie77

caramel/golden sounds nice - I wish I was brave enough to do it.  If it grows fast, why not go for a complete change and if you end up not liking it it wont be long till its all grown out.

Right I better go I have done nothing all day.

Bye everyone, if I cant get on tomorrow because I'm out for most of the day, then hope you all have a great weekend and I'll catch up on Monday

Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy

See ya Sarah

Thanks for that on the IUI Janie - like I say - I should know either way by the end of next month.

Kerry - I like you both lighter and darker from your 'ever changing faces' pics!!   

right - must do some work

'see ya' tomorrow chicks

TFIFday!!

S
xx


----------



## scratch

you lot cant half gossip I will never catch up next week.

Af has got me good and proper I knew it would right before I am due to drive all that way. I have horrendous back ache and I could fall out with my shadow. Poor dd has beared the brunt all afternoon(she has been a git though).

everything done now car packed wine bought(for me) and chocolate eclairs cooling in the fridge.

Jane how you feeling chick??


----------



## b3ndy

Aw hon - what a cowbag - is there anyway you and dh can share the driving or not? maybe he'll be able to help after a little kip? Sorry to hear she's turned up though!!    (p.s if you think this board is bad - have you checked your home email inbox? )


----------



## scratch

I have indeed never knew I was that popular!!!

I am a terrible passenger and dd is dh's department. TRrust me I have the better option she sometimes gets car sick so he has to "hold the bowl"


----------



## janie77

Sal, so sorry the witch got you   - she is an evil nasty cowbag.  Hope the long drive isn't too awful for you hun.

I am feeling a lot better now thanks.  I have done nothing all day, I made several attempts to do some housework but just cant be bothered!


----------



## scratch

that is my sort of day off. I hate housework but it is one of thiose things isnt it you know it needs doing but just cant get your bum into action.

I just had a nightmare trying to pump up the car tyres. why do they have to go all digital on me?? I dont do technical at the best of times. I was trying to be a modern woman and ended up phoning dh to come and sort me out


----------



## janie77

Know how you feel, I'm rubbish with everything technical - I cant even use the DVD player and I have no idea how to change the clock on the microwave and well, when it comes to cars I'm worse than hopeless, God help me if I ever get a flat I wouldn't have a clue what to do - the only thing would be a call to DH or Dad!


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - you're right behind the wheel or behind the bowl......I know which one I'd choose!    at the tyres - it's good to play the 'damsel in distress' sometimes!!

Janie - glad to hear you're feeling a bit more normal - you're off tomorrow too aren't you? anything nice planned?


----------



## janie77

B3ndy - I'm not sure I would describe myself as normal  , but yes am feeling a bit better.

I'm not off tomorrow, I will just be out of the office for most of the day as I have a meeting in Preston, so not sure if I will get chance to get on here, hopefully it wont last all day and I can get an early finish.


----------



## b3ndy

fingers crossed it's an early start to the weekend!  

right chicks - i've got 20mins before hometime and want to update my diary.

so 'see ya' tomorrows!

Sal - have a top holiday chick! 

S
xx


----------



## janie77

xxx


----------



## scratch

bye B3ndy  You have a nice weekend

Jane I am off myself too. I must put dd to bed before I murder her then feet up for me to try and get some kip before our 12 midnight journey. Hopefully she will sleep in the car. I cant stand the "are we there yet" before wwe have hit knutsford

Take care all of you

Sal xxx


----------



## janie77

Have a great time xxx


----------



## janie77

B3ndy - just read your updated diary   at the "petrol perv" thinking you were a "lady of the night"  

Night night everyone xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls 

ITS FRIDAY WOOOO-HOOOO!!!!  i can't wait to get out of here and its only 8.30!

Sal, hope your journey was ok and you got there without murdering dh or dd

Went to the GP yesterday about my eye. he thinks it could be excema which i get patches of but never on my face and never this bad but obviously with make up etc it could be flaring up worse. anyway, given me some steroid cream to try so will see how we go.  mentioned slow release Met to him, he was hopeless (locum) so I got nowhere. he said to speak to my consultant.  how very helpful!!!  Might consider giving the normal Met a go soon one more time.

Just off to make a cup of tea   

Whats everyone upto this weekend? xxx


----------



## flowerpot

somebody just sent me this and its so   ( i hope it doesn't get deleted!)

> > I, the Penis,  hereby request a raise in salary for the following reasons:  
> >  1.  I do  phyiscal labor.
> >  2.  I  work at great depths.
> >  3.  I  plunge head first into everything I do.
> >  4.  I do  not get weekends or public holidays off.
> >  5.  I  work in a damp environment.
> >  6.  I  work in a dark area that has poor ventilation.  
> >  7.  I  work in high temperatures.
> >  8.  My  work exposes me to diseases.  
> >   
> >  Dear Penis:  
> >  After  assessing your request and considering the Arguments you have 
raised, the  management denies your request for the following  reasons: 
> >  1.  You  do not work 8 hours straight.
> >  2.  You  work in SHORT SPURTS and fall asleep after EACH brief work period.  

> >  3.  You  do not always follow the orders of the management team.  
> >  4.  You  do not stay in your designated area, and are often seen visiting 
other  locations.
> >  5.  You  do not take initiative - you need to be pressured and stimulated 
in order  to start working.
> >  6.  You  leave the workplace rather messy at the end of your shift.  
> >  7.  You  don't always observe necessary safety regulations such as wearing 
the  correct protective clothing.
> >  8. You will  retire LONG before you are 65.
> >  9.  You  are unable to work double shifts.
> >  10. You  sometimes leave your designated work area before you have 
completed the  assigned task.
> >  11.   And, if that were not enough, you have constantly been seen entering  
and exiting the workplace carrying two suspicious-looking bags.   
> >  Sincerely,  
> >  The Management  
> >  ---  
> >  5 Reasons NOT  to be a penis: 
> >  1.   You're bald your entire life.
> >  2.  You  have a hole in your head.
> >  3.  Your  neighbors are nuts.
> >  4.  The  guy behind you is an asshole.
> >  5.  Every  time you get excited, you throw up and then  faint.
> > 
> > 
> >


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower thats so funny!!!!!!!

Thank god its Friday..... 

Not much planned this weekend, taking my dad out Saturday night for a meal (its his 68th b'day) then tesco shopping on Sunday  

What about everyone else?

I have a mountain of washing to do tonight


----------



## flowerpot

I'm off to our local pub straight from work to meet dh and friends    then having a lie in tomorrow  and then going to my friends with dh for tea (the one has had just had the bubba) then not sure about Sunday, might catch up on ironing (droan!) or go to the gym


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

Phew, DBB has finally gone! She's been annoying us all morning. I made breakfast for the lads today and she didn't even say thank you! Silly !!

SO glad its Friday. DH got back fine, picked him up at 7.30. We went to bed early as we were both shattered. He's at home today lucky thing, working then playing golf this afternoon. I think I'm going to have a quiet night tonight. House is clean, ironing is done, washing up to date so I can relax.

Hair tomorrow, and we're actually out tomorrow night so I can show it off! I'm going to go shorted I think! Can't wait. Will post a piccie on Monday. Sunday chill out day, with some finishing touches to the decorating. My table is in too so DBB picking it up on Sunday for me. WOO HOO!! Just need artwork then, but I'm in the right place...

God I'm talking too much!  

Flower....glad you appt went OK. Hope the steroid cream works. Glad your going to try Met again, might be better with the Clomid interferring, and hopefully it will keep you ovulating.

Sarah....how lovely taking your dad out for dinner. Must take my folks out soon, we go out all the time but he always ends up paying  

B3ndy....You OK today honey? What shift are you on? Any plans?

Binty...hows you today Hun? Still busy? Any plans for the weekend?

Witchie...hope your OK honey  

K
xxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Kerry, sounds like a perfect weekend 

I've had enough  already, [email protected]@dy snotty receptionist at a GP's bossing me about I've told her she can dam well wait and a patient's relative going on with herself and I kept saying I couldnt answer as I'm not a doctor grrrrrr. Roll on 4pm!!


----------



## KerryB

[email protected]@dy public...their all a nightmare


----------



## sarahstewart

that sounds lovely Kerry  

Flower....calm down and count to 10!!!!   your weekend sounds great too


----------



## KerryB

Its quiet without Sal!  

Can't be bothered now, not got much to do really. Need to check what sold on ebay....must find my xmas cards this weekend!


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls, I hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend.

I had my HSG done yesterday and the good news is that everything looked normal , so my IVF referral should now be able to be sent off.  I am still feeling a bit strange, a bit light headed and tired so I am off work again today and haven't long been up!!

I had another acupuncture session on Wednesday and she is pleased with how things are moving along and I will be ttc from my next cycle, AF due around 14th Nov.  I will only be able to ttc naturally for 4-6 months due to the steroids I will be taking from O, so if I am not pg by Apr/May I will probably have IVF.

If my reading is right I should be pg around March and have a baby (probably a boy!) by the end of next year.  Fingers crossed  

Love to you all and don't work too hard!!

Tracy xxx


----------



## flowerpot

great news on the HSG Tracy!


----------



## sarahstewart

Tracy - good to see you hun   great news about the HSG!!!!

Kerry - it is quiet without Sal & B3ndy isn't it?  

Flower - you a busy bee today?

I am sh itting myself now about my lap!!!!!!!  I know its not until 6th Dec but I am already nervous!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Can't remember if B3ndy said she'd be on today?

Honestly Sarah, I know you're going to worry and no matter how often we tell you that it will be ok you'll still be anxious. I would be too. But I promise you it sounds much worse than what it is, have you signed some time off work?


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, did Sal book the table for the meal?  I know she said she was doing it for 2pm but can't remember if she did it?  I dont know whether they do bookings actually, we might have to just turn up  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

I am having the op done on the Wednesday so I have booked the rest of that week off BUT warned my boss that I might need the following week off or some of it depending on what they do to me  

When is Natasha's (Minxy) test date?


----------



## KerryB

Hi Tracy....glad it went well, and good news everything is normal. So are you ttc naturally now then. with the steroids?   your reading was right and your pg by March! Take it easy today hun  

Sarah...you'll be fine honey. We'll send you a care package of nice things to cheer you up!

Flower..not cnna't book for Sat afternoons, they said turn up and they'll have a table within 30 mins.


----------



## flowerpot

I had 2 weeks off but could have gone back after a week but thought [email protected] it I'm staying off, I was exhausted and needed sleep!

Not sure hun, i think its beginning of Nov, its on her signature at the bottom of her postings, i'll have a look ....


----------



## flowerpot

kerry - suites me, nice drink in the bar whilst waiting


----------



## flowerpot

Minxy is testing 7th Nov


----------



## KerryB

Flower...yeah thats what I was thinking.

DH just told me he's going to Belle Vue tonight to the dogs....not


----------



## flowerpot

Is he now the monkey, was he supposed to be staying in?


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks (or is it afternoon?! )

Flower - sounds like a nice weekend ahead that you've got planned. Will this be the first time you've seen your mate and her bubba since she was born?

Sarah - washing  .....i'm going to leave mine til Sun

Kerry - are you ready to give dh a   

Binty - you around today hon?

Tracy - hi ya chick - glad to hear your HSG went ok - and you had no 'husbands down' dramas like me!!! sounds very promising with a short waiting time for the IVF too - will you be referred to Holly House then?

I've been awake since 4.15am   thanks to blinkin local foxes (get ready for some   in the diary entry for today!) and then driving round like a nutter buying more paint before work....I've come in for a rest now!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - I went to see her at the hospital, remember when i got very upset about going?  Feel fine about it now.


----------



## b3ndy

Yeah I remember our late night 'chat'  ...but this is the first time since that then?


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy - good to 'see' you hun.....have you updated your diary then?  Can't wait to read about the foxes!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

yeah this is the first time since then

Very quiet today!  you can tell Sal isnt here


----------



## b3ndy

...i've got b all to do at work too today - so looking for some Xmas pressies   
and going to update diary in a tick too.....no more petrol perv's though!


----------



## flowerpot

Get on boots.com loads of 3 for 2's on xmas gifts!


----------



## KerryB

I don't mind him going, its just that he always springs these things on me. He would have been going to pub anyway, but we're trying to save money and I don't want him going into town afterwards and getting [email protected]!


----------



## sarahstewart

My Dh working late (as usual on a friday  ) so I am home alone doing the washing, after taking bowie to the cat hospital   wonder if I can stay away from the vino


----------



## flowerpot

I wouldnt stay away from the vino    

Tell him if he wins kerry he has to bring home his winnings!


----------



## b3ndy

Just as long as he doesn't have his beer goggles on and end up bringing home one of the greyhounds!!!  

Sarah - why not have a glass or two - it is friday afterall chick!! is Bow staying in Cat hospital overnight?

(diary updated with foxtastic news chicks!   )


----------



## tracyb

B3ndy, yeah I will be refered to Holly House and apparently the waiting list is only around 3 months!!  I just need to get approved by my PCT first as I don't meet the criteria (unexplained infertility for 3 years), although my consultant fully supports it and if anything would prefer me to go IVF than trying naturally as she thinks it may help my chances of maintaing a pg, but I wanted to have another go myself first with the help of the acupucture and herbs.

Holly House seem to have a very good reputation and I often read the Holly House IVF thread and everyone is very pleased with the treatment they received there and even better they don't have a BMI policy which is great news for me!!

Flower, enjoy the pub tonight  

Sarah, have fun doing the washing and I would certainly recommend a glass or two of wine  

Kerry, have a good weekend and I hope you are pleased with the new hair do


----------



## flowerpot

your diary is soooooo funny  

you should publish it!! mines boring in comparison !!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Ok will open a bottle tonight  

Nah bowie only visiting vets to get his scabby mouth checked out!!!!


----------



## KerryB

I will definitely be having a glass or two tonight....I have a box each of white, red and rose open form the candle party! Oops...might be blotto by the time DH gets home!!


----------



## sarahstewart

oh wow Kerry how long to get to yours on the train do you reckon!!! 3 boxes of wine   heaven!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Probably 2 hours hun, your more than welcome


----------



## flowerpot

I'll be having my first drink at about 5pm !


----------



## KerryB

I won't get mine till about 6.30/7.00! But thats ok, I can wait!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hmmmm reckon I might crack open a bottle when I get back from the vets


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## KerryB

Oh sack it, I'll have a glass when I get in!!


----------



## flowerpot

and why not, if dh is going out, you enjoy yourself darling!


----------



## flowerpot

what time you lot finishing work?  i'm packing up shortly, in fact gonna go and wash my pots now waste 5 mins....


----------



## b3ndy

all this talk of vino - meant to be on 2ww - but feck it.........  ....or a nice G&T...mmm!

I'm here til 6.30pm Flower - with jack all to do....i'm on an early Monday anyway so it's not like I can do much more before then anyway ...........god how borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring ...I could clean all the pots in BHS,Debenhams and John Lewis AND still have time to kill today!


----------



## sarahstewart

I am just brewing up then gonna think about packing up   haven't done much this afternoon


----------



## flowerpot

you know what you need B3ndy, internet shopping 

washed pots, tidy desk, 15 mins officially to go, but i'm switching off in 5


----------



## b3ndy

am going to look at that Boots site flower

Have a top weekend - and you SArah!!!!!!!! and if you can't be Good Be careful girls!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Yeah B3ndy, i got 6 gift sets last year and paid for 4.  got them all delivered to home, sorted!  I've only got 2 little pressies for dh so far, a DVD and CD.  I've got his birthday 1st!  day before Kerry's


----------



## Suzie

think its time for new home for you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72315.new#new

xx


----------

